# Acquana Art Thread -- Thread Implosion 06/10/2007



## Acquana

A bit of a falling out with Rangerwickett (more like a bitter divorce--he got custody of the kids to boot) has left me a little disenchanted with this thread. I may stop by now and again ... but so far I'm much happier with having my stuff on Deviant Art. There will be more finished pieces there, and the scrap section will have my random gaming sketches.

I really appreciate those of you who have stuck with me the last couple of years, but I'm just not seeing any real benefits from rpg illustration. With my LJ and DA sites, I can relax a good deal more.

So, for those of you who really like to follow my work, I haven't stopped drawing. I'll never stop drawing, really, but EN World just doesn't thrill me like it used to. Thanks for stickin' around, peeps. Hope you drop by on my DA or LJ.

http://shellnekoconeko.deviantart.com/

http://acquana.livejournal.com/
____________________________________
Hi, I'm Acquana.  At the end of January of 2005 I decided to start a thread to showcase my sketches.  I've been at this for over a year now, and kept up the Drawing a Day for nearly six months. Fortunately and unfortunately, things changed in my life since about mid-March of 2005, which made it increasingly harder to keep up the Drawing a Day thread.

And so instead I have the "Acquana Art Thread." I post, roughly every week or so, concepts from various things I'm working on, characters from the games I'm in, all that kinda cool stuff that I give permission for others to use in games (and games alone unless otherwise given permission) ... But I won't really be taking requests so if you're here for free requests I can't really do that.  As always, I am open for commissions! I am a struggling artist with difficulty paying my bills and a lot of projects on my plate that I can only pray will pan out, and seeing someone willing to actually help me out for my trouble is ... well, it feels really darn good. So if you care to get that special something drawn, drop me a line, lemme know what you want, I'll be happy to help ya out!

And with the introductions out of the way, here are the reposts of the drawings from January 2005:


Drawings of the Elemental Mages from Rangerwickett's setting.





































For the first time, this here is Dozer, my Mutants and Masterminds character in a game that Wellstar runs.






In the last game I was in ran by Rangerwickett. I played a half-Minotaur barbarian/cleric by the name of Sabri Zeldathane. Here she is with her half-sister Haben. It's rare that one sees female minotaurs drawn, and usually when they are ... for some reason people are at a loss as to how to draw the bodies. Answer: the less sexy to a human you make them, the better they look.






This is Quilathe, one of Rangerwickett's NPCs. This one come out soley when I started drawing the hair. mmmmmmmm hair 






Sabri with her whoopin' stick. It's a redo of the first drawing I did of her.


----------



## Acquana

*February 2005*

As a slightly different pace, here's a modern man. Or at least one who's been around long enough to be in modern times. This is Compte de St. Germain, one of the handful aside from dear Mr. Flammel who is credited as discovering the elixir of life, from a comic my boyfriend and I are working on.






This is Jon and Leno from Brave Fencer Musashi. Just suddenly started thinking about it the other day, love the game. Perhaps at one point I'll redo this. I mean it's okay ... but I'm so tired ... 






But anyhoo, weird mood, weird mood ... So here's Rainbow Brite!






Noticing that the little dog Leno above somehow moves like a cat, I decided to take it as a challenge to draw something dog-like correctly. And so I give you Louis Lokya with his construct, Hela. Those of you who followed the Route 66 storyhour at all may note that this is the uncle of Twilight Lokya. Twilight's player has a fantastically imaginative mind, and comes up with the most amazing plots and backstories for her characters. Louis is a maker of constructs, including a replacement for his own eye and his pet, which is based off of a creature in Egpytian mythology of the same name.

So this is a gift for Millicent. She was very happy when she saw it.








			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm really impressed! I hope this is a great outlet for you, sounds like you might really enjoy getting back into drawing everyday.
> 
> I have a request, if you like. I play a gnoll in a PBP adventure here, and I'd love to see what you could do. He is a ranger in the Eberron setting. Have fun!
> 
> Here's the appearance section form my character sheet.
> 
> Appearance: Luthal is a powerful creature, towering over most he meets, and is built of 300 pounds of muscle and sinew. His broad frame is covered with short reddish brown hair, lengthening on his back, and forming a mane on his head and neck. Darker spots begin on his neck and continue down to his shoulders. He wears leather armor that has seen much use, and bears a pair of axes, a larger on in his primary hand, and small throwing axe in his left. Luthal’s voice is rather high considering his bulk, and he breaks into gnoll to curse or when trying to describe complex thoughts. He is quick to laugh and speak, but has learned to stay quiet when needed, especially among strangers.




A gnoll? Sounds fun! Here he is!






Suddenly coming up with an idea before losing conciousness can create odd results. I'm giving myself a theme this week: Well-known video game characters put into fantasy settings! So today and for the rest of this week I'll be doing this assignment, and I hope it will be as fun for those watching the thread as it is for me.

Today we follow the aberration hunter, Samus Aran, after her victory over the monstrous dragon, Ripley.






Our hero, Mario, is a dwarven artisan who gets tangled in the affairs of the royal house of Toadstool. The princess, Peach, is a sorceress and is allied with a peaceful Myconid kingdom. When Peach is kidnapped, Mario and his brother must valiently save her, using their trusty ring of fireballs!






For today the assignment continues with the Tomb Raider. Lara Croft is an adventurer extraordinare, a ranger/rogue who searches the dungeon crawls, slaying random animals along the way.








			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> I love the interpretations of the characters! Brilliant. I've just started playing half-life two, and chance of seeing Gorden freeman? With crowbar, if possible?




What a brilliant idea!

This is Gordon Freeman, the last of an order of mages dedicated to the art of planeshifting. The symbol of his order rests on the breastplate of the ceremonial armor he was forced to don when a portal to dark worlds opened; he has dedicated himself to fighting the aberrations that entered his world, constantly shadowed by a mysterious fatespinner--a man in black robes.






David Pliskin is a rogue/fighter known simply as "Snake." He's specialty is throwing knives, and for some years has been on the trail of guilds who have been making war machines that threaten the military power of nations all over his world. Beside him is his partner, Hal "Otto" Emmerich--always handy for dropping magical barriers or an "improved invisibility."






It's now time to introduce an NPC. The infamous Red Bandit, the Crimson Witch, the slipperiest of the splippery, Carmen Sandiego. She is a wizardress/rogue, most of her levels piled into the perfection of teleportation. Devoting most of her life to magic, she grew bored and began using her increadible prowress with teleportation for greater and greater challenges--specifically theft. As her power grew, she took over a large thieves guild and now has a small army of henchmen, each of them well-trained in her art.






Rock the inevitable fights for everlasting peace--along with his human ally Dr. Light and his sister Roll, in order to stop the evil construct/golem maker, Dr. Wily!






Last of my weekly assignment! A Boy and His Gelatinous Cube!






So yeah, that there's Lion-O. Or however you spelled it, since this was done pretty much from memory. Save the pants. I gave him pants because briefs dont' count as outer-wear.






This is Chyo, Osaka, and Sakaki from Azumanga Daioh.






Ah, I love LOVE! And because the love of my life gave me a brand new sketchbook for Valentines Day, I gave him a special drawing!








			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Ok, here's an important NPC from my World of Kulan Campaign Setting. Let me know if you need any clarifications. - KF72
> 
> ANDERS CARRIN, MERCHANT LORD OF XCELLIAN
> Stats: dm (torin) / 8th level fighter, 8th level trader / lawful neutral
> Homeland: The City-state of Xcellian
> Personality: Stubborn, knowledgeable, and auspicious.
> 
> Appearance: Anders is a tall, stocky, dwarven man with a confident, stern smile and unshakeable set of values. While most Torin dwarves are known for their wild, unkempt nature, Anders isn't most Torin. He keeps his face clean shaven except for his neatly-trimmed, braided goatee. His hair is dark brown, cut medium in length with six thick braids spaced evenly around his head.
> 
> As a powerful and wealthy merchant, Anders is often draped in the finest garments to be had, in the lands of the Far South, which tend to be muted in color and style. He is not one to be seen as garish, ever. This, strangely, has made the dwarven man a trend maker in the latest fashions in the City-state of Xcellian, which he abhores. Anders only wears rings and other jewelry when such items are magical and he is never without his ring of protection.
> 
> As the Merchant Lord of Xcellian, Anders has access to almost any weapon or armor he would ever need. However, he is never without his specially forged magical longsword, which has a blade one and half times as wide as a normal longsword. It is said the sword never dulls and glows a deep green when in the presence of shapechangers. When he does wear armor, it is usually light or piecemail, as the Far South is known for its extreme temperatures during the daylight hours.
> 
> Description/Background: Anders Carrin is the fourth son of, the now deceased, Brejan Carrin of the Carrin-Austil Mercantile House of Xcellian. Cam House as it often referred to, is the largest and most powerful trading house in Xcellian and it seemed unlikely that Anders would ever have inherited the Carrin family side of the business. (The other family is called the Austils, who have a different leader. The two families are aligned by bloodline.)
> 
> However, his three older brothers were drawn into the adventuring life at a young age. His two oldest brothers never came back, while his other elder brother came back completely mad. This left only Anders to inherit the Carrin side of the business. However, he too caught the adventuring bug and sailed off to ‘find his fate’ against the wishes of Lord Brejan.
> 
> Unlike his brothers, luck seemed to follow Anders on his travels and he soon amassed a great fortune. He sailed home to fill the coffers of Cam House, turning it into the powerhouse it is today. He put his name in for civic duty and soon rose to prominence as the de facto head of the Mercantile Collegiate.
> 
> Less than four years after returning home, the dwarven man was named Merchant Lord of Xcellian by his peers and has held that title for another 10 consecutive years. Many wish to name him Merchant King for life but he balks at such a title. He hopes to pass on the rule of Cam House to his son, Finn, as soon as the boy is old enough. Then, he will go on one last great adventure with his old traveling colleagues.




*whew* Well, why don't we see what I can make out of that?






And for my next one ... This is Yumi Nguyen, another character from the same story as the Compte De St. Germain I drew a while back.








			
				Palskane said:
			
		

> Well, if you're taking requests (or commissions, just let me know), then I have an NPC I'd love to have rendered.
> 
> His name is simply Dimidius. He is an auvathyrri. The production of a dark elf and an avariel. This warrants some backstory.
> 
> His mother was of the warrior caste of the avariels. Though he has never known her, she was a very respected warrior, and a member of a royal bloodline. His father? A dark elf mercenary named Baasik. His mother and father met on the battlefield, both intent upon the slaughter of the other. His mother was brought to ground, and his father, caught up in the moment, decided to teach her a more prolonged lesson. So he raped her, repeatedly. She never saw him again, but soon found out she was with child. Though she contemplated suicide many times she could not bring herself to do so. Instead she tried on many occasions to fetch the unborn out of her with a stick. She never succeeded. She did, however, manage to deform her son.
> 
> Upon his birth she was horrified at what she'd done. The right side of the babe's face was terribly scarred. She'd managed to fetch out one eye and horribly maim the right side of his face. Knowing that there was no way she could raise him as her own she made tatters of his jet-black wings. Then she took him to a nearby human monastery.
> 
> There Dimidius was given his name, derived from "demi", meaning "half". He was never able to become a true monk, but still he studied the martial arts. His mixed heritage giving him a "white" and a "black" side, a perfect yin-yang. He had a perfect balance that astounded his teachers.
> 
> His skin is a perfect alabaster white. His hair and wings jet-black, though his wings are ruined and he keeps his head completely shaved. His white skin is covered in tattoos of elven design, in blood-red ink. These are to act as physical protection for his body, and hardly any of him is not marked by the blood-red markings. He always wears black gloves, his hands not so white after years of hard work, and terribly calloused. He also wears a stark white featureless mask to hide his deformed features. The right side of the mask which covers his empty eye socket has no eyehole. It has a simple indention where the eye would be, with a single blood-red tear running down the "cheek" of the mask.
> 
> Most of the time he wears a simple black cloak to hide himself. He has went adventuring to see what good might be left in the world since he seems to meet rejection almost every place he goes except the monastery.
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me here.
> 
> Height: 5'2"
> Weight: 105
> Build: slender, but years of martial training have made his musculature quite sculpted
> Eye: his one good eye is violet




My. How painfully Goth. Looks like I'm gonna have to draw it!






And now, today's. Michael Morris sent out the call for a fey-ish race, the Oyasini, and I answered.








			
				dpmcalister said:
			
		

> A request if you will...
> 
> Kalgonard is a muscular dwarven barbarian with a dwarven waraxe in one hand and a tankard of ale in the other. His style of dress brings him lots of strange looks as he wears a rough, cotton shirt, half tucked into a kilt. Attached to his belt is a sporran, while his feet are bare. The wild look in his eyes, combined with his unkempt beard and hair, makes him seem to be a bit of a mad-man, which he is sometimes...
> 
> I hope you can create something with that short description. Thanks.









Another player from the Mutants and Masterminds group, the Guardian Sphynx.






This is my first D&D character, during her time as a performer.






And this is Hera again, without her harlequin costume.






And another friend's character from Mutants and Masterminds, obviously based off of Sly Cooper, known as the Bantam.






For those of you who haven't read Rangerwickett's Mother of Dreams  preview, shame on you! It's really awesome stuff, really.

And for him, I give this, one of the main characters. This is Allar.


----------



## Acquana

*February 22-28 2005*

To give Rangerwickett another ego boost, I present ... 

<_< 

>_>

A spoiler!!

I like to call it: How Hunter Won the Hardcore Award. 






I wasn't wholly in the mood to draw, but I did anyway. Turning around to figure out what I was doing to draw, I saw my cat sitting perfectly still. Naturally this didn't last long, but Remy was kind enough to allow me the less than a minute it takes to get down basic form. This is one of the skills one learns in life drawing classes.






High Rollin Rob 'Nautte.








			
				punkorange said:
			
		

> There are a set of elven twins, an elven cleric, and a wood elf fighter.
> The male has silvery white hair with a dual wields a long swords and a short sword. He also wears mithril banded mail. His long swords is an ancestrial sword with elven runes along the blade and the ability to flame. He is a fighter with one level of sorcerer. His familiar is a hawk.
> His sister has white hair as well, she wears a white cloak with mithril chain under it. Her primary weapon is a bow, the ancestrial sister weapon to her brother's sword, except it can shock rather than flame. She also has a short sword. She is a rogue, with one level in sorceress. Her familiar is a serpent that is normally wrapped around her arm, shoulder, or neck.
> They both have red dragon blood in them, but if it is apparent at all, it is only vaguely in the sister.









This is none other than Samantha the Red! Her adventures are epic and adorable. Beside her are her allies, the Rainbow Cat, and the Egg Wizard.






And the last one is another of the Mutants and Masterminds group I'm in: David Ray Lightfoot; an unmasked superhero speedster.






Hey, hey, hey! Guess what time it is? Time for another semi-weekly assignment! This time it's webcomics I like!

Girly follows the saying that a friend of mine during college would say: Lesbians make everything better. Pretty much every comic this guy draws has got lesbians in it. But anyway, Girly is great. I can't hate it despite it being some dude's chance to draw a lot of cheescake. It's got some really great, likable characters, and you really do wanna find out what's next. BTW, probably not for young readers. You know. I'd call it PG-13.


----------



## Acquana

*March 2005*

It's a little cheap to do this, but my sister Goergia and her husband Scott do a webcomic. I love it, and I've never done any fan art for them, so here it is! 

Scooter and Ferret is the continuing adventures of Ferret the ferret and a lazy dog named Scooter who share a house together. Ferret aspires to become an animator, but the industry is in terrible shape, and most of his friends are happy doing nothing at all. The strip is hilarious and suitable for all ages. The girl is Maridee, and I know some of you might look at this strip (a hot chick hanging out with animals and not really noticing this) as a rip-off of Liberty Meadows, but thankfully Scooter and Ferret isn't some dude's cheap rip-off of Bloom County as an excuse to draw cheesecake.








			
				Rangerwickett said:
			
		

> Jess, I have a game master, Tom Jones, whom I want to get a gift for March Fo(u)rth for GMs Day. I'd like to commission you to illustrate his character from my last game. I need it done by March 2nd, and it doesn't need to be colored or inked, just very cleanly penciled. Pencil fits the guy's style better, since he always tended to make things up as he went along.
> 
> The character is named Rantle, or more appropriately now Lord Rantle of Innenotdar. He's a human warrior, but most people think he's a bard because he sings. Yes, Tom Jones played a singing character. Great, huh?
> 
> Rantle is one of those classic Aragorn-esque heroes at first glance -- tall, commanding, strong but not beefy, a little sneaky, dates a beautiful Elfwoman who eventually became his wife. But he actually is quite the charming rogue, and before he fell in love with the lady Shalosha, he was renowned for playing the field. In combat he'll shout commands and encouragement, but he's just as likely to spit out an insult at something stupid his foe is doing. Imagine if Gambit played Aragorn.
> 
> Mid-length hair, a short mustache-goatee that shows off his smile, charming eyes. This is a glamour shot, so he should be wearing light armor with a dramatic cloak -- the armor should be visible just enough that you know it's there, but not so much that it looks like he's ready to fight. Of course, his most signature item is his sword, the Dream Sword of Innenotdar. It is a wooden greatsword, and though the edges of the blade are smooth and sharp, the flat of the blade has that wonderful rough wood-carving look to it. The blade is flaming, providing dramatic lighting.
> 
> But that's not all. Rantle needs to be accompanied by the woman he loves, the beautiful, Shalosha. She is beautiful in the classical Elvish way, thin with a large chest, silver blonde hair that cascades across her shoulders, and blue, magical eyes. Her face is angular but still enchanting. She is a warrior and a mage, and so she should have a slender longsword that glows halfway to being a light saber, and long robes like a well-endowed, better color-coordinated Lina Inverse.
> 
> Two poses are possible. The first would be a simple standing side by side, perhaps posing, Rantle with his arm around Shalosha. The other, more fun, would be their first kiss. She's stabbing him through the belly with her longsword, and he is leaning in close for a kiss before he passes out. Though she wanted to kill him at the time, Shalosha admired his dedication, and later began to fall for him. Romantic, huh?









Anyhoo. I was looking through the web comics I read and discovered that only two of them are suitable for younger readers. I am slightly dismayed by this fact, but not enough to do anything about it. Lord knows I read enough webcomics as is.

Today is a not-suitable for those younger than 17. I knew the guy who writes and illustrates Dead Man's Party, and he's a seriously funny guy. The strip is pretty funny too, though not nearly as funny as he is. Dead Man's Party follows the unlife of a ghost, Mike, as he struggles to find his place in the aftermath of death. He's the one in the chains, just so ya know. Beside him is an acquaintance, Abby, who haunts the same appartment complex as him.






Sexy Losers ... eyeah, don't even think about lookin at this one unless you're over 17. Then again ... There's fewer things that'll turn one off of sex faster than Sexy Losers. But that's hardly the point. The point is sex is funny and gross and so is Sexy Losers. There are a about five or six different storylines that Sexy Losers follows, the ones in the drawing are Madame X the hentai comic artist and her roommate Chie Sakamachi. If you don't know what hentai is, please don't ask me.

And why is Chie wearing a raincoat to the beach? I suppose you'd have to read the strip the know.






Last one of the assignment. Mostly because I don't think Sluggy, Penny Arcade, 8-Bit Theater, or VG Cats need my help to get readers. 

Plus, I can't really draw the ones I'd like to pimp like Dinosaur Comics, Last Kiss Comics, or Acid Zen Wonder Paint.

So here's Niego. Niego follows John Niego, the smoker (please take note that he smokes, it's apparently integral to the plot or something), who just doesn't care. He wanders around, putting up with his roomie Leland and his rather forceful friend Libby. It's funny. Read it.








			
				punkorange said:
			
		

> The elven cleric of corellion has chain armor, a mercifull long sword named soullerioun. He has a tower shield. He is well kept, but not arrogant.
> 
> The wood elf fighter has a bit of fiend blood in his line, but it is barely even vaguely apparent. He wields an oversided great-sword and wears half plate. He has a magical ring on one of his hands. His long black hair is wild and unkept.





























The last couple of days have been a bit strange. I hung out with friends of Marlon ... 

Dah.

God I'm so depressed. All I can say is ... I don't need anyone making me feel better about my work ... I need consistant work. That's what I need, but I can't make money off of this. No one wants my style for illustration. 

Why do I bother? 

A few compliments on this board isn't the same as making a living. I was hoping for more, I guess. For publishers to notice I have a sense of form, an eye for composition, a love for expression ... But aparently no one is willing to pay for that.

Honestly ... I don't need praise right now, so don't feel like you need to give me advice or say that I don't suck or something. 

What I need is work doing what I love. And it's not happening.






Wow. I am so sorry. I totally went LiveJournal up in here. Not take my meds for one day and I'm about to keel over.

But hey, thanks guys. I really appreciate it. I'm really sorry for doing whining, but everyone's responses was a big help. I'm still here, still drawing. I owe you guys what, five?

X-Men's Marrow as she first appeared in the early 90's.






And when she joined the X-Men around '98 or so.






 The Bantam's NPC's, Bently and Murray.






Pat Alex, another character in the Mutants and Masterminds game I'm in.






And a cute couple from High Fantasy (my campaign setting.)






This is Blue Aurora, one of my Mutants and Mastermind's character's NPCs.






The Feline request!






The sidekick of one of the other Mutant and Masterminds players (his name is Pulse, and I have yet to draw him), Street Ninja. Those of you who've seen Black Mask may see what the DM was going for.






And here's yet another NPC, Yukino, a tanuki, along with what he looks like disguised as a human. Those of you who played Super Mario 3 may remember the "tanooki" suit--yeah, that's what they look like.








			
				Clueless said:
			
		

> His personal 'toy' in the game is Shylara the Manged. A psychoticly hateful wizardress arcanaloth. (Seeing a theme here? He earned the nickname 'Loth Boy' for a reason.) Her normal mode of dress consists of strategically placed blue ribbons. She has 'issues'.




Yeah, I know. Seriously. 

Hey, how could I pass up a semi-human woman in only ribbons? Plus, it's for some of my favorite posters! ^_^






Partial update tonight, more coming soon. Just had to get something up. So I'm gonna pimp the online RPG I'm a part of: Chaotic. It's an email-based rpg based off of the Sonic the Hedgehog comics.

This is Ruby, the princess of a tiny rainforest tribe.






Surya-Ne, an echinda and the sister of my character, Moore






The character of the DM, Kern, who was partially "robiticized." Those familiar with the setting knows what that means, the rest of you might be able to guess.






The perky, 12 year-old hedgehog Kitomi






And all these heroes should have at least one villian, Aleron, who was wholly roboticized.






This is Sarda of the grand Acorn lineage, descendant of none other than Sonic the Hedgehog himself.






And this is my villian character, Glitch, once known as MechaSonic, now a walking malfunction. If you notice he has different proportions than the other characters, that's on purpose. He's freakishly long and tall for the setting.






Well, I got some great responses for the Chaotic stuff! I honestly didn't know what you guys would think. Seeing how well that worked out, I may as well pimp my own game! Almost two years ago I tried to start up an email-based rpg, but absolutely no one applied! ;__;

Since most email rpgs I've tried to apply to are based off of the Sailor Moon theme (which is characters who tranform into someone with superpowers on a basic theme, like elements or something, to fight evil--the Power Rangers are a similar idea) ... I came up with one of my own. Four Color Senshi, the tales of the Super Senshi! 

The basic idea is that characters are normal, everyday people until they are needed, then use their powers to transform into "senshi" based off of superheroes!

To show an example, here's my good character, Kenna Raven.






When evil appears, she uses her powers to tranform into Sailor Marrow!






And here's my villain character, Beor Izaak.






Who transforms into the villain, Jokers Wild!






The characters aren't who they transform into, they just gain a little of the power of their namesakes.

And thus, this dude:






Charles Lynch, is dedicated to finding all those with such powers, to gather the ones who aren't dangerous together to help stop the ones that are.

Now come on ... Tell me that doesn't sound cool! It's not something one would have to devote crap tons of time to ... Just something to try out. I'm makin a call to those who might be interested, just check out the site and apply if you feel like paying tribute to your favorite superheroes and supervillains!


----------



## Acquana

*April 1st - 29th 2005*

This is the Bantam again, as Tawny Cooper, with her two NPCs, Bently Royls and Murray Ford. A band of thieves, if you will.








			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ryleah Tylemea - Star Wars character
> 
> Ryleah is six foot tall and slender. She has long red hair that comes down to her waist. She has blue eyes and has a battle scar on her right cheek.
> 
> She commonly wears a flowing brown gown over her body and wears a thick black welt at her waist, where her lightsaber rests.
> 
> Ryleah commonly walks with her arms crossed in front of her hidden by the robe she wears.




I know it's not particularly dramatic ... But for some reason a relaxed pose just ... I dunno ... I just wanted to do the lines for it. ^_^;;






Another character from the comic Wellstar and I are working on. This is Marionette. For the record, yes that is duct tape. And no, she's not a slut. She just doesn't like the feel of most clothes on her shoulders.






This is the last PC from the Mutants and Masterminds game, Pulse. He's a quasi Iron Man type who can manipulate sound waves. 






So hey yeah ... This is for Greegan

He and I are working out the details for a webcomic! This will hopefully be posted on his website, the Kobold Company, and all will rejoice.

These are the designs for all the main characters and the characters they each play in their rpg.

The main character, Chris, with his half-elven chaos mage, Phyllandrefel ... more commonly known as "Phyl."






The chick of the gaming group, Shanon, and her fighter, Rori Vaun.






Will, one of those who always ends up gender bending in games. His character is an elf that is that perfect blend of total hottie and girl-next-door so many men are disappionted don't _actually_ exist, Satyn Darklight.






The highschooler who answered an add in the local gaming store after the group lost a player, Jason. He is full of highschool-type rage and plays a kobold barbarian, Xatol.






The group's resident uber-twink, Mike. He plays a dwarven mountain druid, Kraig Caleigh.






And what group is complete without a GM? This is Liam, who stands a good half a head taller than everyone else, and has been a GM consistently only because everyone forces him to not be lazy.








			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thaddeus Graishel - D20 Modern character
> 
> Thaddeus stands at five foot eight inches and is half American half Indian. He is very broad and quite muscular. His skin is light brown. He wears a black vest over his chest that he commonly wears open, leaving the middle of his chest exposed. He wears light blue jean shorts.
> 
> T his waist he has a belt where he has a gun holder on his left, where he keeps his 9MM pistol.
> 
> He never smiles and always seems to have a bad attitude because his face appears to be scrunched. He has narrow brown eyes and has a thick nose. His lips are thick and are quite wide.
> 
> Thaddeus always carries an AK 47 at ready in his right hand.




Well, why not? The basis for the face is a friend of mine. Though seeing him not smiling (and built for that matter) is odd. Bonus: Acquana tries to draw AK-47 with mixed results.








			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Ok, how's this for a "slightly" simpler description?
> 
> Garth Tigerstorm
> Classes: 10th level ranger, 6th level justiciar
> 
> Description: Garth Tigerstorm is an imposing man for his age (58), He stands 6 feet 3 inches tall and is stronger than most men half his age. He is never without his arms and armor, as well as anything else he considers essentials. He always keeps his gear immaculately clean and well organized. Everything has its place, whether it is his magical longsword, at his side, or his elixir of truth, carefully wrapped and stowed within his backpack. His less essential gear is stored in the saddlebags of holding on his mount. He can be obsessive about it, but when combat erupts, all such thoughts empty from his mind. He is too focused for his slight obsession to become pathological. Garth prefers natural earth tones for his garments but does have less martial attire for the annual events he is forced to endure, in order to keep his title as the Justiciar of the Eastern Shores.
> 
> Signature Equipment: +1 disarming dagger, +3 axiomatic orcbane longsword, +3 chain shirt, amulet of mighty fists (+2), bracers of armor (+2), candle of truth, dimensional shackles, elixir of truth, gloves of swimming and climbing, periapt of wound closure, ring of protection (+3), and his mount/animal companion, Hindle -- heavy warhorse w/ +2 padded barding, feed bag, horseshoes of speed, saddlebags of holding, bit & bridle, and military saddle.




Well, minus the horse ^_^;; Here he is!






Just because I felt like, last night I came up with four superpowered asassins based on the Guardians of the Compass in Asian mythology. Keep in mind with the designs, this group is from the mid-80's. 

Their leader, Tatsu, based off of the dragon of the east. Odd thing, the dragon is based off of water element, not fire. So this dude uses hand to hand combat, and controls electricity and storms.






Firebird, of the phoenix of the south. Fairly self-explanitory. Yes, she is Native American, and behold! She has the only hair style that mainstream comics artists could think of to give Native Americans.






Tiger Blade; tiger of the west. The tiger's element is metal, and thus this albino has the ability to turn any metal he can hold on to into a gun. 






Black Shell is the last one, and is by far the creepiest. The Guardian of the North is the turtle and snake. So this fellow is eerily thin, and can stretch his limbs ala Dhalsim (only a good twenty feet or so). If in danger, he can shape rock or earth into a shell; an opening in it only big enough to allow him to still throw his limbs out. To put him in perspective, while the others are fairly average height, Black Shell is just above seven feet tall.






My NPC in an upcoming campaign, Alex. He's trainin' and I just realized that this is the second drawing of him I've done of him shirtless. *blush*








			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never looked at this thread before, but you do a great job!
> 
> I'm playing a character right now that is a monk with divine casting abilities. He has levels in Sacred Fist if you are familiar with the class. I was wondering if you could make a sketch of him. He doesn't wear a shirt and is very muscular and his pants are loose and flowing. His hands should be clenched in fists with fire coming off them. He is human with shoulder length hair. Thanks.




Well, thanks for stoppin by! Here's your dude. 






The plans for the webcomic is coming along nicely, within the next week or so I'll be handing off the first two updates for my producer, Greegan. He's also asked me to make a new banner for Kobold Company, showing off the kobold from the comic. This will soon be all colored and shiny, but I decided to go ahead and post the sketch of Xatol here:






I've been working on the comic tonight, and so you guys get to see some more drawing! w007!

This is Phyllandrefel and Satyn, chaos mage and defensive sorceress.






It's been a while since I've actually run anything, and this Sunday I got to. I ran a High Fantasy one-shot with all the characters being either constructs or otherwise magically altered animals. The dude in the middle is the NPC Joshua Walton ... who died a horrible death by getting his soul devoured about halfway through the session ... but whatever. The animals are an electricly charged hawk named Tonnere, a goblin-ish little guy called Sneep (the one with the giant lollipop), a tiny, rather innocent slime name Xenny, and the grey construct Xylo.






This is an NPC in the game I'll be running in two weeks. *checks to make sure players aren't looking* This is Gio.






Decided what the heck and cranked out near a week's worth of an assignment: Famous Faeries

These are all interepretations of fey within my setting, High Fantasy. 

Perhaps one of the greatest known fey in lore, the lady of Avalon herself, the Lady of the Lake. Since humans only see her arm, I decided to give all of you the rest of her.






The lord of one of the greatest fey courts, Lord Oberron of A Midsummer Night's Dream. I decided from my reading of the play that he's only a few steps of dark faerie away from eating human flesh, so I gave him some horns and some dark dripping off him. The armor is wooden.






Still as promiscuous as ever, the animal spirit Coyote as he looks in modern times. 






And Oberron's most famous son, Robin Goodfellow, or simply Puck. About halfway through this drawing he suddenly took on the likeness of a lot of the characters my friend Elbonie would draw, so I decided to run with it.






A modern fey of my own creation: a Faceless Joe. They are nondescript in every fashion, and blend in to large crowds in cities. A Faceless Joe will feed off of the energy of hurrying people, often making them forget important things they had to do that day. This one has removed his mask only long enough to show us where he got his name.






This one is modern, more so than any of the others. Though they've been known to have appeared only the last two hundred years, and unlike other fey they keep track of things like inflation! Behold, a tooth fairy. In parts of Europe they're known to turn into field mice, hence the tail and mouse ears. 

However, in my setting our well-known tooth faeries not nearly as seelie as they seem. The reason they collect teeth is that it contains a tiny bit of the childhood of the owner, and the innocence of a child is what they feed on. Each time they exchange money for a tooth, they whisper a tiny secret in the child's ear--a little secret that makes the child just a little bit older, more likely to drop their next tooth, and little less of a child.






Ok, *now* I have to beg - it's the fey theme, the fey made me do it...  



			
				Clueless said:
			
		

> Can I get one of Clueless, my half-fey blade singer? Blond, blue-green eyes, male, average height, very lithe build. For a real life model, look towards Heath Ledger. He has black dragonfly wings (refecting his unseelie bloodlines), with a celtic tattoo across his back. He tends to not wear a shirt (gets in the way of the wings and all), wears leather style pants, boots, and those so nifty but utterly useless arm wrappings that you see in martial arts comics. The blade he carries is a relatively light sword, think something just a little heavier in build than a rapier, as fits the bladesinger style of fighting. His fey nature shows up often in this wild little smirk of good humor, and bad jokes, and well - he *is* easy and a minor lech.  On the one hand he's inclined towards whimsy, and on the other towards machivellian sneakiness. He tends to do things at apparent 'random' that were very well planned. As good as you are at conveying emotion/personality, I figured I'd give you more than just the physical description.




Okay, since it's Clueless, for Clueless, I must draw it. ^_^ 

I can see that he came out more like Liquid Snake than Heath Ledger, but since you seem to enjoy a good pretty man now and again I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me.


----------



## Acquana

*April 30th - May 11th 2005 -- Wherein Acquana Enjoys Even Longer Descriptions*

HOLY CRAP. That was one heck of a game last night ... You have those? Sessions so amazing that you spend the next week riding the high and gritting your teeth to play again? Well I had one last night in Wellstar's Mutants and Masterminds campaign. Our superhero team up until now has been ... disjointed at best. But their lack of organization and constant near-distrust of each other cost them big time last night. Now the Century City mayor has even more ammo for super power registration, one of the team members nearly quit ... 

But then the roleplaying REALLY got under way. The quiestest member of the group was the one who managed to pull the speedster away from his moping, and the session ended on quite a bombshell: my character revealed its identity to the group. Dozer had been decided to be the leader, and so far it hadn't really figured out how to do that. But after the disaterous beginning of the session, Dozer suddenly realized there was only way to pull everyone together, and that was to show them how much it trusted them.

Now ... you may be wondering why I keep referring to Dozer as 'it'. Well, that's what it is. 

My earlier post from here ...






Is Pat Alex, but also the Dozer!






The proof is the tatoo on its chest. So, yes. It is both sexes, and transforms from a masculine, normal woman to a rather effeminate, superpowered man. Don't ask it which sex it started out as, it doesn't remember. Seriously.






Those of you who remember the Four Corners from April 13 - 16th ... I decided to draw them as they look in a more modern setting. Tatsu, Firebird, Tiger Blade, and Black Shell as of now. Ah, not a mullet to be found, and now all four proudly wear their symbols as tatoos. Black Shell is still creepy, and somehow looks even creepier when completely covered as opposed to his ... strange ... jumpsuit thingy from the 80's. And yes, Tatsu is indeed wearing leather pants and a see-through shirt. Half because he wants to show off his tatoos ... the rest because he is as bi as he looks. The cane the Tiger Blade is holding is because he hurt his legs in his last super-powered battle, but it also makes a handy shotgun (if you recall what his power is). I love the pixie haircut on women, and so I gave it to Firebird. Totally hot. rrrraow






Wellstar asked me to do this one since I seem to have an uncanny knack for coming up with superhero/villian costumes in the spirit of the era they would've been made. This one is a villian from the round about late 60's - early 70's, during the Silver age (the Silver age is the time period from when the Comics Code Authority came into effect until the mid-80's or so). He's the Kangaroo (admittedly I got the base idea from a Silver Age Spider-Man villian), and what's his thing? He jumps. He can jump really well. 

The Silver Age was very often a wasteland.

But anyhoo, here he is! The only way he could be any more cheesy is if he had an Austrailian accent, which thankfully he does not.








			
				fnork de sporg said:
			
		

> One of my players has this very strange templated character it's a little outside your usual realm but I thought I'd throw him out there anyways.
> 
> He is a half-dragon drider, a humanoid torso atop a giant spider body. Huge batwings spread from his torso's back and hid skin is covered with a fine layer of tough and pointy red and black scales. Hid two humanoid forearms end in cruel reptillian claws that he move swith incredible speed. Unlike a "normal" half-dragon drider he has three dragon like heads, small for his frame, each perched atop a sinuous snake-like neck. Each head has a pair of long fangs that perpetually leak venom and wears a crystaline amulet on a small chain collar (a matching set of three).
> 
> Known to the public as The Abomination, he is an up and coming gladiator in the arenas of the planar city of Sigil. Though he plays the part of a monstrous beast for the crowds he is actually quite cultured, and can sing in a beautiful three part harmony.
> 
> His amulets infuse his claws with mystical energy, making them powerful magic weapons and enchanting them with inhuman Speed. He can fire three simulataneous firey breath attacks in three different directions. He prefers to attack from above, opening with a volley of fire and then closing to make use of his many attacks per round rippping at his oppenents flesh with all his many heads and limbs.




Wow. Definately weird. I gave it my best shot, but I was getting a little frustrated ... After all, this is only going to look as cool as it is with someone who loves drawing detail/will do it for free. I am neither, sadly ... But I think for a general thing it came out ok.








			
				Hunter said:
			
		

> These are great drawings Acquana! It is a pleasure to see these new pics everyday.
> I am an anime fan, I just finished renting Cowboy Bebop: the Movie, Armitage, Vampire Hunter D and Orphen.
> Are these drawings warm-ups for an animated series your working on?




Animated series? Not that I haven't been asked if cartoons is what I want to do, and earlier in the thread I addressed my then distaste and eventual acceptance of so many saying they see anime when they look at my work ... but honestly, animation would bore the ever loving crap out of me. 

I love comic books. In 8th grade I decided what I want to do with my life, and aside from bouts of depression I've stuck with it. 

I'm currently trying to make it over a particularly low point ... So forgive me for my absence. And forgive me for not being eager to follow your advice, Rangerwickett, but I know I will try eventually.

To try and help lift my spirits a little, I thought, "hey, why not tell at least someone about the ideas sitting on the backburner?" You guys get it first, so enjoy.

Admittedly not the best image I've ever done of them, but this is the one I'll be preparing years to tell. I owe it to the main character, really. This is Sny, Acquana, and MacKenzie "Muscles" Davis, and they are On the Run.

Sny is the rather rodent-looking one in the front, Acquana (ah, sound familiar?) is the woman, and the very, very large black dude is Muscles. Their story takes place in a vaguely sci-fi setting, in that way that I can't stomach hard sci-fi so I'd certainly never write it ... Sny and Mac are former hitmen/bodyguards from an organized crime ring; when Sny makes a very big mistake, his first impulse is to take his partner Mac with him and run. Their former boss would've preferred to make amends, but Sny simply knows too much about the organization, and dared to steal his boss's "property" (Mac) and thus ends up with organized crime, bounty hunters, and the law against him. Acquana runs into the two mostly by accident, but stays with them. The story is less about guns and tech (which are very cool) and more about three people who have been betrayed and hurt many times in their lives learning to need others again. 

It's gonna be a long time before I get to them, because I know I need to be better at what I do to ever do their story justice. Wellstar I've allowed into the inner sanctum of this story, a rare and precious gift on my part, and he'll, when the time comes, be helping me with the tech, ships, and backdrops for On the Run.






This one is more of a seedling of an idea. A place, a character, but not necessarily a story. Reaver is still searching for his story, though so far I've pinned him down as a very interesting character. The elf on the left is who I'm actually trying to draw, the human beside him is only to show just how freakish elves look in this setting. It came to me in a dream, as did a version of Reaver. Most of the setting is still trying to settle itself into some concrete form, somehow I just have the feeling the story will come when I know more about the setting.






The second one is from a book my boyfriend feels he has some growing up to do before he can tell it (similar to how On the Run is for me). The story is Small Town Hero. 

The man on the left is Joe, a bum who travels from town to town. Thing is, he's a former superhero. Seeing that only the big cities have heroes to defend them, he's taken to the road and rights wrongs along the way. Beside him is Rebecca Rush, one of the three who take to Joe's ideals and become friends along the way. 

More on that one can be found on this page: http://www.shellcatstudio.com/Publications.html






I've gotten it bad over the last month or so. I've gained 10 pounds, I don't get out of the house much, I sleep too often, I work too rarely ... The webcomic's progress has been at a halt for weeks now ... I just don't know when things are really going to start looking up. I also have been depending on my parents' insurance for any kind of therapy, and the insurance seems desperate to find ways to make sure I don't use it. 

All in all ... things are not well. I'm trying to pick myself back up, I'm exercising again, and once Wellstar handed me some inking to get done I'm suddenly drawing again. 

To anyone who's been waiting on me for something ... I'm very sorry. I rarely get in slumps like these since starting medication ... but lately things have been so depressing I can't even fight it with the dosage I've got. Thus everything else has fallen behind and Wellstar is trying his hardest to make me feel good so I can get back to work ... It's a slow process and I'm trying. 

And I know no one really wants to hear that, so I'll move on.

This is a sketch of the main characters of a story that's been in my mind for a while: DP, Gecko, and Coyote of Bad Shape. It's autobiographical too. I'd be that parrot on the left.  When doing comics about myself, I find it very unnerving to draw myself and those close to me accurately for some reason. So I draw cartoon animals instead. The same theory applies as Maus (if you haven't read it, DO IT NOW DO IT NOW GET IT READ IT WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!). I keep getting people calling this "furry," which it is not. Furries are more human proportioned. The only character who is even slightly furry is Coyote. Mostly because if I didn't give her some kind of figure ... with that short hair she looks like a dude. No real way around it with that one. But anyway, Bad Shape chronicles the misadventures of DP as she falls in love with Gecko. However, DP is betrayed when, as soon as she finds out DP's plan, snatches up Gecko for herself. The story is very real, very true, and I plan to put it on paper someday.






The next one is a different pairing for a different setting. These are two as yet unnamed characters, who have a very simple story of "boy meets girl." Only both happen to be corporate asassins in a cyberpunk setting. 

The main point of this story is a love story. A normal relationship that turns out to have a few more eccentricies than either previously thought. The two of them discover their main source of income, and rather than feeling betrayed or threatened, simply see it as another step in their relationship. The violence is a backdrop to the story, and the man is the main character. He finds very little exciting in his work, as exciting as it would seem, and his story becomes much darker later. He eventually becomes a villian for another character in the setting, but today I've decided you all should see him in his youthful days of lust and life.






This next is my Mutants and Masterminds character going up against one of the villians, Walker. Wellstar did a dang good job making sure that the previous times we've seen this guy, he's REALLY FREAKING CREEPY. He's easily as tall as Dozer (which is like ... over eight feet tall), speaks through a voicebox ... And being at the superhero biz for a while, Dozer is aware of Walker's reputation around organized crime; a sort of boogieman asassin who fights with nuerotoxins and can scare a lot of lower-ranking mafiosos by being named. The PCs also found out he ain't anything even remotely human. 

Damn I love my DM. I was surprised just how intimidated my normaly in-command character was. We finally confronted Walker a couple of weeks ago, and that was one heck of a fight. The drawing is Dozer trying to break the guy's arm, and getting a very inhuman stinger to the chest in the process. I mostly drew this because I wanted to draw the "oh god, I'm going to die" expression on my character's face. It ended up spending most of the rest of combat in a corner panicking as the toxins kicked in. A couple of the other players were rather shocked that Dozer could be knocked down so many pegs. Frankly I love it when that kind of thing happens to my characters.






Okay, next one, from the same game. Our characters met the more established heroes, the Crusaders. Their strategist, Stryker, bears an uncanny resemblance to our theif, the Bantam. All the PC's were a bit surprised when the two said they'd previously met, when the Bantam actually tried to sneak into Crusader Hall. The two simply left it at that, but our speedster, being a speedster, simply couldn't resist hinting "something" must have happened.

And well ...


----------



## Acquana

*June through August 10th 2005*

This is the way Dozer looked when it first started its superhero gig in the late 50's. At that time it was "The Bulldozer."  Ah, the Silver Age.






I'll show you some inked work! I'm working on a portfolio piece/gift for all my gaming buddies. I'm doing each of the figures seperately and going to composite them all in Photoshop to look like a George Perez cover or something. All like ... dynamic and stuff.

So here we go ... I've gotten three of the six figures done, but only two of 'em are scanned right now.

This is Kato/Street Ninja/Ninja Boy ... Eyeah ... No one in our group has really decided what to call Wes here. He's the NPC sidekick of our armored dude.






And for like the millionth time in this thread, here's Dozer. I'm going to be happy to have him in scale with everyone else for one, just so I can see more clearly in my head just how tall this 'dude' is.






So hey, remember I said I was working on a piece for my group? I'm all done! Wooo!  This is the Mutants and Masterminds team, in its entirety! Everybody cheer!






This is stuff for the game I'm running for my friends. It's a world hoppng campaign that follows just about anything so long as it can be run off of d20 rules. I ran it a couple of times when there was nothing better to do sometime around Christmas, then tried to go into a more "worthwhile" campaign. But my group insisted that even a silly concept wasn't downright stupid, and all of them wanted to play their characters, and for me to play mine, again.

Well, I'm glad I relented, because I've been having a blast ever since I started running it again. The references in this alternate reality shifting campaign are so numerous I can't name 'em all ... So instead I'll show my gratitude to my players by drawing the main PCs and NPCs.

The main reason I'd started up this campaign to begin with was so that everyone would have a chance to play characters that they loved whose own campaigns had bit the dust for one reason or another. This is Virgil Ambrose, the main NPC. I had played him in a game that Wellstar had run nearly three years ago, when he had gotten the great idea to run a Castlevania game using Aberrant. So I made a priest who'd be there solely for healing and force feilds. Well, the campaign died after two sessions or so and by now over half the people who were in it have moved on. But I'd been wanting to play Virgil again ever since, and this was my oppurtunity.

And yes, I know a priest from 1476 (even one from Castlevania) wouldn't be wearing Converses. The sneakers were a gift from another character, who saw just how horrible Virgil's shoes were. Even though they're a horrid shade of lemon yellow, they're the best pair of shoes Virgil's ever had!






Let's see ... The next is on the left: Hiro Yuki, the first roleplaying character of my friend Ralph who was brought in for this game. Ralph's a really big anime fan, and this plays a 13-year old demon hunter with swords bigger than him, purple eyes, and a cat that keeps around. The woman beside him is Ammut, the human avatar of the devourer of evil souls in Egyptian myth of the same name. She's a hottie. 






And hey, Ankh-Morpork Guard! Here's one for you! Among all these fantasy characters ... Here's a Jedi, Silas! The Jedi and the priest have had the most culture shock through this campaign, and I love to see Silas' reactions to things like undead. ("W-what?! That thing is completely seperate from the Force! That's unnatural!") Great story involving Silas: A couple of sessions ago the group pissed of a red dragon from a d20 Modern-esque setting. Seeing no other way around it, Silas jumped into battle, lightsaber in hand. I smiled and silenced the group. "Dudes, dudes. Respect. A lightsaber is about to hit a dragon. Let's have some respect." A moment of silence passed. "Okay, now roll for it."






Oh, real quick note on culture shock. The priest and the D&D character ended up bumping heads a lot due to Hiro's D&D take on morality: If it seems evil, a sword can take of it. I never, ever expected Virgil to get mad at anyone before, but Hiro's total lack of self-preservation finally got to him, and I suddenly realized that Virgil would never be the same character ever again when he got seethingly mad. Funny how that kind of thing can happen.






The character who gave Virgil his new pair of shoes is Pojo, a superhero from another dimension (another former Abberant character who was converted to Mutants and Masterminds for this game). Hideous yes, but quite the charmer. And despite being the beefiest member of the party (hitpoints-wise anyway), he always ends up standing behind Virgil for shield and healing during fights. The healer has been hit by things and fallen into Pojo's arms multiple times. Anyway, Pojo's big power is matter creation. The only real limits to it are his knowledge of the item in question, and it must fit through the hat he carries. Magician motif, much?






The other NPC currently hanging around them is Gaiavein, an orphaned, young green dragon from the last dimension the PC's visited. Gaia's taken to Silas, and is the jewel of the party, whether or not she's polymorphed into a human at the moment. Everyone loves her to death, to the point that they'll go for blood if anything looks at her the wrong way. I'm so proud of my little darling. 






Unagi the Mystic, another NPC from the Mutants and Masterminds game. Dozer and Unagi have known each other since the 70's or so, Dozer goes to Unagi whenever he needs someone to talk to or help with anything magical since that's not his thing.  I love Wellstar's portrayal of him.  Wellstar insists there's something rather inhuman under all those robes. So long as whatever it is is nothing like Walker, then I don't think either myself or Dozer will mind too much.


----------



## RangerWickett

*blink* Yowza.

Who here's interested in making Acquana do a webcomic?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Make her no, strongly encourage with chocolates and goodies yes...try to pay her some for it with money I don't have, yes....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Who here's interested in making Acquana do a webcomic?




*raises hand*


----------



## RangerWickett

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> chocolates and goodies




*chuckle* Yes. Let's give her Snickers bars.

Sorry. Little in-joke.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *chuckle* Yes. Let's give her Snickers bars.
> 
> Sorry. Little in-joke.



I Wanna Know It!!!


----------



## Acquana

It was from when Rangerwickett and I first met in high school.  He tried to impress me by getting me a Snickers Bar.  I'm allergic to both chocolate and nuts, and tried to tell him.  For some reason he thought I was lying just to get him away from me or something.  

  You're an odd duck, Rangerwickett.


----------



## mandyscog

allergic to chocolate?  sucks to be you.  chocloate is the best cramp reliver i know of.


----------



## Rel

This was prompted by something in the "Post your picture" thread:  Acquana and RW, did you guys used to be friends with a young lady named Holly back in Texas?  A young lady with LOOOONG hair?  If so the we share a mutual acquaintence.  I work with her occasionally and GMed her last Sunday at the local game store.


----------



## RangerWickett

Yes! Whoa. Holly was a great girl. Haven't seen her in almost two years now.

Ask her how to pronounce "Hraedlgeu."

Can you get me her contact info?


----------



## Acquana

I just nearly had a fit in the "Post Your Photo" thread and ran over here to tell RW!  But it looks like I'm a little late.  

Dude, can you believe she still games?!  We freakin rock!

  See if you can get her to post, Rel!


----------



## Rel

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Yes! Whoa. Holly was a great girl. Haven't seen her in almost two years now.
> 
> Ask her how to pronounce "Hraedlgeu."
> 
> Can you get me her contact info?




I've also sent her an e-mail mentioning that I know you guys through this site.  I'll try and see if I can put you guys in touch with each other.  So here's a brief synopsis of how I know Holly:

I own my own company doing legal videography.  I'm pretty strongly tied to a particular court reporting service and, about a year ago, Holly started working there.  We have since done a dozen or so jobs together and struck up many a conversation that made me think she might be made of proper RPG cloth.  A couple of months ago I flat out asked her if she'd ever played any RPG's and whether she might want to participate in one at a local game store (NCSUCodeMonkey was running one of his Grimm Faerie Tales games).

She replied that she had played (and I may not be remembering this precisely) "a few times with friends in Texas".  At my urging, she played with us in that Grimm game and said she had a fun time.  Fast forward a month or so and I needed some extra players for my Sky Galleons of Mars game to be played at that same game store.  I asked if she would be interested and she said yes again.  So this past Sunday she played in my game.

She followed up by asking about getting in on the next NC Game Day and I sent her the info for our website and I also sent her the link to the NC Game Day thread here at ENWorld.  I urged her to check site out as it is hands down the best place on the internet for info about roleplaying games.  Her last e-mail seemed enthusiastic about the prospect for participating in more games and I'm hoping that she'll come to the next NC Game Day and possibly even find a regular gaming group.

If you guys are the ones that introduced her to gaming then you did a good job.  In my Sky Galleons game she got the feel of things very quickly and was attempting to use her skills to the best of her ability and (bless her sweet, peaceful heart) always trying to interject "Should we try and talk to these guys rather than just shooting first?" 

For what it's worth, it might be a few days before I'm able to get up with her because my understanding is that she's having some computer problems and can only check e-mail at work.  If that office is the same way it was when last I was there then they've only got dial up.   

Anyhow, like I said before, small world huh?  To be honest, I'm looking forward to seeing the look on her face when I tell her that the art of an old friend is the background on my computer's desktop!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Is this the one that would throw the d4's?


----------



## RangerWickett

No, Holly was very well behaved.

Rel, see if you can drum up an "Austin Powers Theme Song" ringtone for your cel phone. Then play it around Holly and report back.


----------



## Acquana

Oh wow!  Rel, that's great!  I do miss her.  She and I were the bestest friends in middle school, then grew apart after her dad died.  But then a few years ago she got in contact with me and we had both missed each other so much that we started hanging out a little while she was in Beaumont again over the summer.  Rangerwickett suggested we invite her to games since that was the main thing my friends and I were doing that summer, I was against it since she had always been one of those "D&D is Evil" people when we'd known each other before, but she was perfectly open to the idea.  I showed her the ropes through a one-shot and she had a great time, then joined our regular group for the summer.

The last time I'd heard from her she'd encouraged me to look at her blog ... but I wasn't a member of Livejournal and wasn't really up to joining (my boyfriend is a goon from SomethingAwful and it's tainted my view of Livejournal) ... So it's been a good ... Two years now?  Yeah, I think two years.

And for those of you hoping for more art, I'll see what I can do.  Right now I'm really busy with an EN Publishing book, though by Monday (with Rangerwickett's permission of course) I might put up a couple of the pieces I've done for it.


----------



## Ercasse Ainince

"But if all the world says yes, then who am I to say no?"  

Greetings, Acquana.  Forgive me if this isn't the appropriate thread to say hi.  Yes, you made a convert of me those two summers ago.  Be very proud of yourself.  

I've missed you and am glad to see that you're still as fun, imaginative, and talented as ever.  It's weird that you and Rel know each other.  (When worlds collide . . . )  Send me an e-mail or something if you care to.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Or you could just use her AIM and sneak attack her at random times for no reasons...she may take awhile to respond, but it is funny.  Course I am weird and just randomly contact people from the site I don't really know just to chat. Hehehe...


----------



## Dire Lemming

It's great to finally be able to see all your work without having to go through ten pages.


----------



## Rel

Ercasse Ainince said:
			
		

> "But if all the world says yes, then who am I to say no?"
> 
> Greetings, Acquana.  Forgive me if this isn't the appropriate thread to say hi.  Yes, you made a convert of me those two summers ago.  Be very proud of yourself.
> 
> I've missed you and am glad to see that you're still as fun, imaginative, and talented as ever.  It's weird that you and Rel know each other.  (When worlds collide . . . )  Send me an e-mail or something if you care to.




Holly, glad to see you here and glad to put you in touch with some old pals.  But I must say that I may wind up regretting showing you this place since (if you read much of it at all), you're going to have a much better idea of what a depraved and sick individual I really am.

It's really rather a pity to shatter the fairly respectable illusion that I'd woven (weaved? wove? woved?!) thus far.  Oh well, just do me a favor and don't tell Linda.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Rel said:
			
		

> Holly, glad to see you here and glad to put you in touch with some old pals.  But I must say that I may wind up regretting showing you this place since (if you read much of it at all), you're going to have a much better idea of what a depraved and sick individual I really am.
> 
> It's really rather a pity to shatter the fairly respectable illusion that I'd woven (weaved? wove? woved?!) thus far.  Oh well, just do me a favor and don't tell Linda.



Read and share with Linda!  It'll be fun!  I swear it!!!   Muahahahahaha.......


----------



## Ferret

Yay, art. Cool to hear about both of you knowing a mutual friend.


----------



## Acquana

Hey Holly!!!   Wooooo!!

So hey, I can list my email addie here: Acquana at gmail.com

Email me, dearie!  I'm having a little trouble finding yours ...


----------



## Acquana

*Awwwwwwww, how cute!!*

So yeah, the EN Boards did indeed bring together old friends.  Ah, how I love these boards.

And last night I played in Wellstar's Mutants and Masterminds game, and it WAS FREAKING AMAZING!  I love that game so much.  So yeah, my character has had a crush on Guardian Sphynx for a while, but has been convinced for a long time it'd never work.  Mostly because it thinks most people would be _horribly_ unnerved by the fact that it's both sexes.  Admittedly most would, but for some reason Sphynx wasn't.  Mostly because Dozer is something close to normal compared to the rest of her family.  

So anyhoo, after Dozer had to communicate with the ghost of a old friend who's been dead since 1965 ...   







... It realized it really didn't wanna leave life with too many regrets.  So it did what it's been wanting to do for several months of game time and tell Guardian Sphynx how it feels.  It was a horribly cute moment that Guardian Sphynx's player and I roleplayed out.  I'm so happy for my character!


----------



## Acquana

*August 21st*

And hey, if you thought the size difference made for an awkward romantic moment ... The kiss they attempted was even more so!






But I still say it's adorable. 

>_>

<_<

Eeeeeeeeeeee!!

Anyway.  So that's all for tonight, I just thought I'd stick it to whoever pointed out that the only drawings I've done of kisses so far seem to be of ones where the chicks are shocked and dismayed about it.  Not anymore!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Lol, ironically, this picture is the funniest picture of people kissing in this thread.  Well, at least I think so.  So, did Dozer bend over or did he pick her up?


----------



## Acquana

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lol, ironically, this picture is the funniest picture of people kissing in this thread. Well, at least I think so. So, did Dozer bend over or did he pick her up?




Aw, boo.  I still say it's horribly adorable.

But I think he knelt.  Though I imagine it'd be easier if she just hovered ...


----------



## RangerWickett

Hmm. We may have made a mistake in putting all the art in just a few posts. Still, it's durned impressive.

Nice kiss. Your character is a little strange, and I'm a bit weirded out by you calling your character an "it," but I will not deny the allure of romance.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh no, I'm not saying I disagree with you Acquana, I just think it's hilarious to.  Cute things make me laugh anyway.


----------



## tricsterpriest

Yeesh...you don't see a friend for a couple of years and look at all the good artwork she's gone and drawn.  I've missed so much.....


----------



## Jdvn1

My vote:
cute _and_ silly


----------



## Acquana

tricsterpriest said:
			
		

> Yeesh...you don't see a friend for a couple of years and look at all the good artwork she's gone and drawn.  I've missed so much.....




Hey, tricsterpriest!  Glad you came out of lurking!  

Speaking of lurkers ... I know at least a couple of you will be very happy with my newest post.  Elements of Magic: Mythic Earth is drawing ever nearer to completion, almost all my art is done for it.  This book is big news for me since this the jumpstart to getting my High Fantasy setting published!  Mythic Earth lays the groundwork and reworks D&D magic a tad to make it more like magic out of myth.

So I've decided to give all of you a sneak peek of some of the art in the book!  Before the book itself comes out I may post one or two more, but three is enough for now.  

This is the illustration for Telepathy.  Those of you familiar with my setting may recognize the characters as Autumn Yieotanna and Agent Blank.






Michael, from Savannah Knights fame, demonstrating a magical sword.






Balthazar Mordred opens a door between worlds.






Woo!  Now I just gotta go get the cover done!


----------



## Ferret

Gawk! INK MORE PICTURE DAMN IT! They Rawk My Sawks.


----------



## Kanegrundar

Just found this thread today (I'm just starting to spend more time in the Art forum).  Wow.  Excellent work.  I love the style!

Kane the failed artist


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Acquana said:
			
		

> So hey, remember I said I was working on a piece for my group? I'm all done! Wooo!  This is the Mutants and Masterminds team, in its entirety! Everybody cheer!



Easily my favorite piece that you've don so far. Love it lots. Thinking about printing and laminating it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, cool inks!


----------



## Acquana

*August 31st, 2005*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Easily my favorite piece that you've don so far. Love it lots. Thinking about printing and laminating it.




Awwww!  Thank you!  Heck, if you've got the email space for it I'll send you a high-res version so it'll look better in print!

Once again, glad to see people are still comin out here!

Now for today, the binge I went on the other night.  I started drawing NPCs from Wellstar's Mutants and Masterminds game and simply couldn't stop.

First, images of members of the established superteam, the Crusaders.  Dozer spent some time on the Crusaders' roster in the mid-late 70's, and is still on good terms with the current members.

What superhero setting is complete without a Superman type?  Century City's golden boy, Overman!







This is Deacon Stryker.  He's the Crusaders' strategist, who also spends a lot of time training troops for an organization dedicated to aiding those affected by superpowered conflicts and incarcerating supervillians--The Parity Foundation.  Stryker's a decent mix of Batman/Nick Fury.  The "dude" of the Crusaders.






Aegis, the mage.  No one is really sure just how old he is, but it's clear he's been around for a long, loooooong time.






The Machine replaced Dozer as the tank of the Crusaders after Dozer got sick of the Parity Foundation trying to dictate how the Crusaders did their thing.  This is one of Wellstar's favorites.






Manta, because apparently all comics need a ninja somewhere in there.  She's one of the youngest on the current team.  The newest member on the roster is a speedster called Vortex, who I haven't drawn yet.






This rather ... flamboyant fellow is a super who used to be in Century City under a different name, and now is in New Orleans, callng himself Echo Mummer.  He's called " of the Walk" by a lot of people, and it's not a term of endearment.






Those of you who recall The Kangaroo from early May ... Well, the team we're playing ran into him.  Only within the last couple of years, the Kangaroo finally got tired of constantly landing in Blackgate (superpower prison), and decided to clean up his act.  He's now simply going by K, and has taken to throwing knives over boomerangs.  Of course, Dozer doesn't believe that he's really cleaned up anything whatsoever, but Dozer's not the most trusting guy in the world.






So hey, an update!  No more pretty inked stuff, but I don't do that very often anyway.  Next time I do, you guys will be the first to know.  ^_~


----------



## Acquana

*Unnamed Team no Longer!*

Er ... Apparently I can't have Echo Mummer's nickname up there.  ^_^;;  

Oh and by the way ... The Mutants and Masterminds group finally has thought of a title for themselves: The Century Sentinels.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Acquana said:
			
		

> Awwww!  Thank you!  Heck, if you've got the email space for it I'll send you a high-res version so it'll look better in print!



I most certainly have the space and I promise I will have it printed before next weekend.

frukathka.at.yahoo.dot.com


----------



## Acquana

*Last One For August, in which PCs try to Look Inconspicuous*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I most certainly have the space and I promise I will have it printed before next weekend.




Check your email, dude!  And the same to you, RW.

Alrighty, one last update for the month.  I've been drawing a lot lately, and that makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.  Both of these are going to require a good deal of exposition, but bear with me, because it's good stuff.

As I've mentioned before, the game I'm currently running is a world hopping one.  Those of you who follow the thread closely may remember the lightsaber hitting a dragon (post #7).  Well, the dragon in question was an alternate reality version of a dragon that the PCs of Savannah Knights ran into.  While the Winged Blaze was reduced to a doddering shadow of his former glory in Savannah Knights ... this vesion of Earth still had Sahkrekal the Winged Blaze at the height of his power.  The PCs of the World Hopping game were forced to reason with him, he was willing to help the PCs get something they needed in exchange for a way off his world, which was dying, but ended up getting in a fight with him.  Mostly because I made it abundantly clear this man (Sahkrekal was more often than not polymorphed) was EEEEEEEEEEVILLLLLLL.  The way Wellstar put it was: "This man ... is a muther****ing cancer.  He must not be allowed to spread."

Well, the PCs were a tad outmatched at the moment, and things went badly.  A green dragon the PCs had made a shaky alliance with (only because she wanted to help her daughter, Gaiavein) ended up getting killed while trying to buy the PCs time to get themselves and Gaiavein off that plane.  The PCs were all pretty upset that they now had to take care of an orphaned green dragon, and that they had failed so miserably in their desire to rid the universe of such a horrid creature as Sahkrekal.  

Well ... I'm an evil DM, yes ... but I know how to make my players happy.  The PCs have gotten used to having Gaiavein in the party and she's adjusting pretty well.  However, another NPC was kidnapped by another rather EEEEEEEEEEVILLLLLLL character in Millicent's character's backstory.  A gentleman by the name of Koffman who, like the PCs, is able to send minions to planeshift and collects things he wants for him.  Had been aiming for Gaiavein, being a young, space-displaced dragon (a rare find indeed), but ended up with another character entirely.  So he arranged for a meeting between himself and the PCs on his native world.

On his terms, the PCs really didn't have much of a chance and ended up getting captured.  The ones that Koffman found interesting (Gaia, Pojo, and Ammut) he had placed in rather nice holding cells, to be fitted with collars.  You know ... collars that prevent any of his property from escaping or attempting to kill him and stuff.

The rest of the PCs and Virgil got thrown in a much less comfortable set of cells to be gotten rid of at earliest convenience.  Here Hiro, Silas, and Virgil met a new player, Ma.  D&D monk.  They manage to break out in true Player Character fashion, but if a certain Jedi hadn't been there none of them would've managed to bluff their way around that building.  Certainly not the way the four of them looked even in guard uniforms.






Meanwhile the other three got to see their cellmate across from them.  There indeed was their old acquaintence, the Winged Blaze.  The dragons from High Fantasy are rather vulnerable while polymorphed, and since Koffman had sent people to tail the PCs for a while, he saw that there was a very powerful red dragon on a world that wouldn't even exist after some time ... and through sheer luck more than anything else had collected the Winged Blaze and had a collar slapped on him.  The PCs took a strange sort of pleasure in seeing their old rival brought down soooooooooooo loooooowwwwww.






*ahem*  Okay, so yeah ... that was a lot of text, thank you for your patience.  I can't wait to have Sahkrekal go against the party again, only because I know just how much they want a piece of him.


----------



## tricsterpriest

I demand the PCs give him hell for me....he's owed it.


----------



## Acquana

tricsterpriest said:
			
		

> I demand the PCs give him hell for me....he's owed it.




Oh heck yeah.  You didn't even get to see some of the stuff he was doing around this game's PCs!  But they will get their chance.  Oh yes.  And it shall rock.

So hey, yeah.  One more Mythic Earth piece for all y'all.  Thank God, RW found another artist to help me out.  Hardly by coincidence, a friend of mine from SCAD has been tapped to do some pieces.  Go to her Deviant site  and tell her she's cool.


----------



## Acquana

*The Relief Effort Begins for Acquana*

A lot of things have happened this week.  Certainly for those who have loved ones and friends in New Orleans.  I have relatives in Gulf Port, MI who were ... blessed by God himself in order to have not only survived the hurricane, but manage to weather it in their home and get only a single tree on their roof.  There's a lot of people who weren't nearly so lucky, a friend of mine from New Orleans sent me satellite photo of his neighboorhood ... which looks more like a lake with roofs sticking out of it.

Hearing lots of friends of mine simply dumbstruck ... a disturbingly large number of them being cynical and judging those left behind in the wake of the hurricane ...  it just leaves me pained inside that it seems like there's nothing I can do.  I've only been wracking my brain trying to think of something that can be done when I can't even afford to pay my landlord the deposit on the house for several months ...

But I have an idea.

Please, please, PLEASE go to this thread, where a PDF to benefit relief efforts is being put together.  I'm going to donate as much as my hands will allow me draw this month, and I'm making an offer to anyone here:  Anyone who wants the signed originals of whatever I'm donating may pay me $20, which I will hand over to the relief effort.  All you have to do is send the money via PayPal, you'll get one of my originals sent via post, and I'll make sure the money goes where it belongs: to those aiding the homeless along the Gulf Coast.

Does anyone know any trustworthy places I can donate the money to?  I've never tried this before.    

I suppose I'll work the details as I go.

This is the first piece, done within the last couple of hours.  






Does anyone think I can actually get this to work?  I'm a little intimidated, but I wanna try as hard as I can!


----------



## Acquana

*Piece for Sale #2*

Another for the PDF that's for sale.  Baron Samedi 






*phew*  Whatta night.  I think I'll call it a day.


----------



## Rel

Acquana said:
			
		

> Does anyone know any trustworthy places I can donate the money to?  I've never tried this before.




Right now it seems that the Red Cross is probably your best bet.  My wife used to work there and it seems that a very large percentage of all donations actually go to help disaster victims rather than being absorbed by the organization itself.



> Does anyone think I can actually get this to work?  I'm a little intimidated, but I wanna try as hard as I can!




You are doing a GREAT thing here, Acquana.  Great and generous.

As for me, I don't have a PayPal account but is there some way that I might make a donation to get the original of "Samantha the Red"?  And I may be interested in "Baron Samede" too.

Bless you for what you're doing, Acquana.


----------



## Acquana

Remember, if you can't buy anything ... There's always donating voodoo/black magic/swamp/ Generally New Orleans themed stats/flavor text/hell, somebody's donating at least one recipie/feats and what-have-you to the PDF itself and hope that lots of lots of people are willing to buy up something this cool!

And thanks, Rel!  Wellp, gotta get some chores outta the way and then back to drawing!  Gotta get the cover done for Mythic Earth, and then more pieces for sale.


----------



## RangerWickett

Jessie, by the way, your signature image links to your old art thread, not this one. You might want to use this link - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2540396&postcount=48


----------



## Morrus

Acquana said:
			
		

> Sept 03, 2005 -- I'm posting this important update here in addition to the end of the thread.
> 
> A lot of things have happened this week. Certainly for those who have loved ones and friends in New Orleans. I have relatives in Gulf Port, MI who were ... blessed by God himself in order to have not only survived the hurricane, but manage to weather it in their home and get only a single tree on their roof. There's a lot of people who weren't nearly so lucky, a friend of mine from New Orleans sent me satellite photo of his neighboorhood ... which looks more like a lake with roofs sticking out of it.
> 
> Hearing lots of friends of mine simply dumbstruck ... a disturbingly large number of them being cynical and judging those left behind in the wake of the hurricane ... it just leaves me pained inside that it seems like there's nothing I can do. I've only been wracking my brain trying to think of something that can be done when I can't even afford to pay my landlord the deposit on the house for several months ...
> 
> But I have an idea.
> 
> Please, please, PLEASE go to this thread, where a PDF to benefit relief efforts is being put together. I'm going to donate as much as my hands will allow me draw this month, and I'm making an offer to anyone here: Anyone who wants the signed originals of whatever I'm donating may pay me $15, which I will hand over to the relief effort. All you have to do is send the money via PayPal, you'll get one of my originals sent via post, and I'll make sure the money goes where it belongs: to those aiding the homeless along the Gulf Coast.
> 
> Does anyone know any trustworthy places I can donate the money to? I've never tried this before.
> 
> I suppose I'll work the details as I go.




Dark red on a black background might not be the best choice of colour if you want people to read it!  It's pretty much illegible to me unless I quote the text.


----------



## A Crazy Fool

sorry


----------



## Rel

I'd like a price quote, please.

Acquana, I'd be interested in knowing how much you would charge for a sketch of the "supergroup" that I'm considering using for a series of one-off adventures in the near future.  The supergroup includes the following "heroes":

Statue of Joseph Stalin Man - Crapped on by radioactive pigeons for years, this statue of Joseph Stalin came to life and can now switch between being a regular guy who looks just like (but has a personality very different from) Joseph Stalin and being a stone statue of Joseph Stalin who can't move at all.

Cornucopia - This rotund Greek woman carries with her the Horn of Plenty.  She can instantly produce any food she wants from it, which is murder on her diet.  But she stands ever ready to give evildoers a mouthful of yummy JUSTICE!

El-Fire-Bow - This young Cuban man was born with everburning elbows.  He has real talent as a baseball pitcher ("He can bring the HEAT!") but was banned from the Major Leagues because his fiery elbows kept setting the uniforms on fire.  He mainly sticks to sleeveless t-shirts now.

Fugu - This Japanese man was bitten by a radioactive pufferfish and now has amazing powers of puffing himself up to very large size.  Fun at beach parties.  Not so fun when trying to fight crime in an elevator or phone booth.

The Cobbler - Doctor Martin Birkenstock is a frustrated inventor who can never seem to sell any of his inventions.  He's venting his frustration by fighting crime using his "Incredishoes" that are clownishly large but should be taken (somewhat) seriously.

Rapunzel - Her hair grows really fast, at will.  Whether she's whipping you with it or tying you up with it, well, it's all pretty kinky.


Together they are The United Nations Super Heroes:  Strikeforce Topeka!  They Fight Crime!  (kinda)


----------



## Acquana

Rel said:
			
		

> I'd like a price quote, please.
> 
> Acquana, I'd be interested in knowing how much you would charge for a sketch of the "supergroup" that I'm considering using for a series of one-off adventures in the near future.  The supergroup includes the following "heroes":
> 
> Statue of Joseph Stalin Man - Crapped on by radioactive pigeons for years, this statue of Joseph Stalin came to life and can now switch between being a regular guy who looks just like (but has a personality very different from) Joseph Stalin and being a stone statue of Joseph Stalin who can't move at all.
> 
> Cornucopia - This rotund Greek woman carries with her the Horn of Plenty.  She can instantly produce any food she wants from it, which is murder on her diet.  But she stands ever ready to give evildoers a mouthful of yummy JUSTICE!
> 
> El-Fire-Bow - This young Cuban man was born with everburning elbows.  He has real talent as a baseball pitcher ("He can bring the HEAT!") but was banned from the Major Leagues because his fiery elbows kept setting the uniforms on fire.  He mainly sticks to sleeveless t-shirts now.
> 
> Fugu - This Japanese man was bitten by a radioactive pufferfish and now has amazing powers of puffing himself up to very large size.  Fun at beach parties.  Not so fun when trying to fight crime in an elevator or phone booth.
> 
> The Cobbler - Doctor Martin Birkenstock is a frustrated inventor who can never seem to sell any of his inventions.  He's venting his frustration by fighting crime using his "Incredishoes" that are clownishly large but should be taken (somewhat) seriously.
> 
> Rapunzel - Her hair grows really fast, at will.  Whether she's whipping you with it or tying you up with it, well, it's all pretty kinky.
> 
> 
> Together they are The United Nations Super Heroes:  Strikeforce Topeka!  They Fight Crime!  (kinda)




Oh wow!  That's quite a list!  That sounds like like a lot of fun to draw!  For the whole thing I'll end up having to draw each character seperately and composite 'em in Photoshop.  Mostly because I don't have a big enough scanner for big paper, and I'm not too keen on trying to fit group shots on 9x12 paper.  But I can still send you all the originals, as promised, even if they're not all together.  Bonus: That means everyone in your group can get a copy of who they play (if that's how it works).  To even it all out, I'll make sure I give you a link to a high-res composited image so that the group shot can be printed out nicely.

For a shot like that, $50 should work.  After all, my usual pieces are $20.  Does that sound ok to you?



			
				A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> it would be cool if you could draw one of my NPCs attatched to the party
> 
> shade is a human (sort of) rouge/fighter with a str of 14 a dex of 21 and a cha of 16. shade stands a few inches shy of eght feet tall and is impossibly thin for a normal human. she has a long somewhat avian face with sharp thin features. She covers everything but her eyes with black fabric. Her skin is entirely white and she has green eyes. she carries an unornamental though highly magical longsword sized obsidian shard which funtions as such. she wears leather armor which is also black. she has a black (duh!) gear harness (much like a modern special forces gear harness) with many pockets.




I'm so happy that people are coming out to help me with this!  Keep 'em coming!  I should have the first ones done within the next week or so!  Just send me your email addies to this address: Acquana at gmail dot com  ... And then we can work out specifics and I can get where to send the pieces to!


----------



## Acquana

Morrus said:
			
		

> Dark red on a black background might not be the best choice of colour if you want people to read it!  It's pretty much illegible to me unless I quote the text.




^_^;;  And thank you for telling me.  How I didn't notice is a mystery.  Also, thanks for dropping by, Morrus!


----------



## Rel

Acquana said:
			
		

> Oh wow!  That's quite a list!  That sounds like like a lot of fun to draw!  For the whole thing I'll end up having to draw each character seperately and composite 'em in Photoshop.  Mostly because I don't have a big enough scanner for big paper, and I'm not too keen on trying to fit group shots on 9x12 paper.  But I can still send you all the originals, as promised, even if they're not all together.  Bonus: That means everyone in your group can get a copy of who they play (if that's how it works).  To even it all out, I'll make sure I give you a link to a high-res composited image so that the group shot can be printed out nicely.
> 
> For a shot like that, $50 should work.  After all, my usual pieces are $20.  Does that sound ok to you?




How soon would you need to get the order to have it here by the end of January?  The price sounds fine but between the time I took off to go to GenCon and the money I've donated for Katrina Relief already, the finances are a little lean.  I would probably want to wait until close to the time at which I'd actually use the pics.

And to reiterate my earlier offer, I'd be interested in the "Donations for Originals" thing you were talking about above as it pertains to the "Samantha the Red" artwork.  Let me know about that when you get the chance.


----------



## Acquana

*September 8th, 2005*

Just go ahead and email me, Rel.  I don't see why not as far as that group shot ... I guess the latest I could send it is sometime early January if you want it in _late_ January.  I mean, you're in NC and I'm in GA so it shouldn't take that long ...

So hey, yeah.  I'm up for charity comissions, anyone who hasn't asked yet feel free.  

I'm gonna get to work on the ones already lined up.  tricsterpriest asked for one too, so that's at least three here.

In the meantime, here's some stuff for myself.  Wellstar's first storyarc for Mutants and Masterminds ended this last Sunday and I haven't gotten around to raving about how awesome it was here.      And indeed it was filled with much awesome.

First, here's a cute pic I did for Millicent.  It's Guardian Sphynx's human form, Inu Rahotep, hangin out with Pat Alex.  And for the record, both Dozer and Guardian Sphynx agreed that dating each other was great, but trying anything as two women would be kinda weird. (Try not to mind me in the corner there, I'm a goofball)






So, hey, I've gotten quite a few comments (almost all of them from Rangerwickett), that Dozer's dual life is really freaky.  And, yes, it is thank you very much!  However, now Dozer knows why it's like it is.  Dozer's memories are fuzzy, is imune to age, and hasn't slept since 1945.  Aside from seeming to just not need sleep, he's downright horrified of it and pops caffiene pills like candy.  In fact, high levels of caffiene are what it takes to induce its transformation from Pat Alex to the Dozer.  The first memories it has are waking up in a lab, years and years of rather painful experiments, and then getting tossed out onto the streets when apparently he wasn't a successful experiment.






When Dozer got to talk to the ghost of his old friend  a few sessions ago, he found out that he'd been an experiment subject in Nova Industries and Technologies.  Nova had been attempting to splice human DNA with samples taken from an alien body.  He was the only test subject even near successful, the other two had transformed into "something else" and promptly died.  Caffiene was able to suppress any kind of transformation in Pat Alex, and the ghost warned Dozer that if he did fall into unconciousness, that "something else" would more than likely come out for the first time since the mid-40's.  He was also told that what he began as was indeed a man.  So that answered at least a couple of Dozer's questions on life, but ended up making oh so many more.

Well, everyone else in the group started trying to figure out what was up with Dozer and what might be inside of him.  When all were done speculating, they decided to simply call whatever it was that lay dormant inside of Dozer "The Else."  

So during the last fight of the campaign ... Dozer totally botched a Will save vs. a telepathic blast.  I don't know, I think somehow I willed it to happen because ever since seeing that Wellstar was building up to something cool I’ve been practically chomping at the bit to see what would happen when he finally fell asleep.  Wellp.  It happened.  Wendy and Ralph begged me to use a Hero Point and I just shrugged.

Well … Almost as soon as Dozer hit the floor his eyes opened again, and changed into something Else as he stood back up ...






... Which, to everyone's surprise, began attacking the main villian.  Overman had to restrain it before it got too violent, and the Bantam quickly pulled out caffiene (being the most paranoid of the group she'd taken to keeping it on her in case something "bad" happened) and shoved an entire bottle's worth of caffiene pills down the Else's throat.

When Dozer awoke as himself (though as a woman) again, and the fight was over, Dozer informed everyone that for a moment he'd gotten to speak to whatever it was in his dreamlike state.  The Else hadn't been angry, vicious, or vengeful ... just very, very sad that she (ah, _ha! Now_ it begins to almost make sense!) wouldn't get to see the sun again.  Unagi the Mystic put Dozer in a hynotic state (much to Dozer's horror) in order to allow everyone to speak to the Else.  Dozer said he'd allow the Else to finally come out part of the day, despite his still great fear of sleep, and everyone else more or less agreed.  Dozer expected words of caution from Bantam or Pulse, but for once even the most paranoid of the group threw caution to the winds.  

So even if she is an NPC, and very new to the world, the Else has joined the Century Sentinels in order to learn about the new world she's on.  Much like Pat Alex, both of them have forgotten their lives before each other.  Everyone has now taken to calling her Elsie.






Again ... I'm a goofball.

Anyway, lotsa text there.  The last two are from the same setting, but may or may not ever enter plot.  They're both members of a group in Philedelphia, the Dark Defenders.  Each of them are undead in some form or fashion.  This is Maximillian Hell, voodoo created vampire.






I would draw the third member, but last night I realized I had absolutely no clue how to put Greek armor on a skeleton.  Eventually I will, but for right now I simply sat there staring at the page.  More research is in order!

The leader of the Dark Defenders is technically a mummy, though he's lookin pretty good for himself thanks to a help from Osiris himself.  This guy (who as yet doesn't have a normal name), was an aethiest who died in a car crash and had his body donated to science.  Who it ended up in the hands of was an Egyptologist who was, in the name of science of course, trying to find the nuances of the mummification ceremony.  He had himself and his assistants perform one on our hero to the letter.  What they ended up doing was attracting the attention of the great Osiris (after all, he hadn't seen a ceremony done like that in quite a while), who allowed a fake life upon our mummified hero.  His job is no to vanquish evil in the name of Osiris, and will not be allowed to fully die until his task is finished.  When that will be is anybody's guess, but his near-immortality has allowed him to take a lot more hits than most, and whenever he "dies," he instead takes a brief trip to the Epytian underworld and then sent back.  Our mummy took the name that those in the underworld began to call him, Shen-Sbai, not realizing that it roughly translates to a little joke they were making: Revolving Door.






Wow, lots of stuff.  I will be getting to work, but the last of this week will be moving in a fourth housemate.  The poor guy is from New Orleans, and he's not sure how much of his stuff has made it one piece ... but I guess I'll be finding out later today when he gets here.


----------



## RangerWickett

Wow. Cool update, Jessie-Lynn.

Now did you _actually_ research what the ancient Egyptian word for 'revolving door' is? 'Cause if so, I think Holly and I would have a linguistics dorkgasm.


----------



## Acquana

Kinda sorta.  Shen is a version of either "eternal" or "circle" and Sbai is an ordinary door.  There are other words for gate and stuff.

This is why I'm happy Millicent is an ancient Egypt geek ... Dorkgasm may commence.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Want me to call in my linguistics buddies from Randomling's House?  I know that one of them teaches Egyptian even...then the dorkasm's could continue on for days.  Course neither of them are native English speakers, though you couldn't tell most of the time...


----------



## Acquana

Oh well ... I guess something more accurate is cool.  But it's guestimations based off of hieroglyphs.  ^_^;;


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I like guesstimations, but this being a RPG board I felt compelled to seem somehow smart, I will now go back to being odd and dirty...continue.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Love the new pics Acquana. Totally awesome.


----------



## Bibliophile

Amazing art Acquana!  Absolutely fantastic.

I've a quick question for you though.  I'm interested in learning to draw, and I've done some sketching (mostly architecture).  Though my skills to date aren't very good, I'm willing to put in time practicing.  What sort of resources would you recommend for learning techniques?


----------



## RangerWickett

She'll likely tell you the same thing she told me when we were dating and I wanted to impress her. Practice. Just draw, every day. If you want to do anything well, you have to do it consistently. Learning to draw is like a diet. You've got to do it every day, and you can't see it as a burden. Just make it part of your life. Make it so that, if you're not drawing, something's wrong.

Life drawing is key. Drawing from your head is fine, but you won't get better unless you stretch yourself. Find people and things to draw, expand your repetoire, practice on weird body parts with subtle curves, like the forearm (man, do I love forearms).

Of course, just because it's Jessie's advice doesn't mean that she herself doesn't need to be reminded of it every once in a while.


----------



## Goblinfoe

*PLEEEEEEASE draw my character*

YOu are an amazing artist. My favorite pics are your half-minotaur sisters. Your right nobody draws female minotaurs. Im new to this site and your work was the first thing i looked at. I have a d&D pc that i have always dreamed of seeing a drawing of. He is a blind, albino minotaur monk. His eyes are covered by a headband, he wears a simple tattered cloak and his fists are wrapped tightly in cloth. I read a lot of your posts and i know u are probably very busy, but something simple would fill this gamers heart with unbelievable joy. thanx and just keep drawing


----------



## Acquana

*September 19th, 2005*



			
				Bibliophile said:
			
		

> Amazing art Acquana!  Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> I've a quick question for you though.  I'm interested in learning to draw, and I've done some sketching (mostly architecture).  Though my skills to date aren't very good, I'm willing to put in time practicing.  What sort of resources would you recommend for learning techniques?






			
				Rangerwickett said:
			
		

> She'll likely tell you the same thing she told me when we were dating and I wanted to impress her. Practice. Just draw, every day. If you want to do anything well, you have to do it consistently. Learning to draw is like a diet. You've got to do it every day, and you can't see it as a burden. Just make it part of your life. Make it so that, if you're not drawing, something's wrong.
> 
> Life drawing is key. Drawing from your head is fine, but you won't get better unless you stretch yourself. Find people and things to draw, expand your repetoire, practice on weird body parts with subtle curves, like the forearm (man, do I love forearms).




Rangerwickett had it pretty much on the money.  ^_^;;  The one that a lot of teachers gave me ... one that's really hard to do ... is this:  Draw every day, and for most of those days, sketch things you _don't_ like to draw.  Don't like drawing animals?  Draw animals.  Don't like feet?  Draw feet.  You get the idea.  It's haaaaard, and I know it because I don't really take that advice as often as I should.



			
				Goblinfoe said:
			
		

> YOu are an amazing artist. My favorite pics are your half-minotaur sisters. Your right nobody draws female minotaurs. Im new to this site and your work was the first thing i looked at. I have a d&D pc that i have always dreamed of seeing a drawing of. He is a blind, albino minotaur monk. His eyes are covered by a headband, he wears a simple tattered cloak and his fists are wrapped tightly in cloth. I read a lot of your posts and i know u are probably very busy, but something simple would fill this gamers heart with unbelievable joy. thanx and just keep drawing




I always love replies!  And those who post often (hint hint) here are more likely to get sketches than those who don't.      Seriously, I just haven't really been doing any requests lately.  I do favors for friends, stuff from my own games, and comission.  The third is always a favorite, but eh.  I might get around to it eventually. ^_^

So hey, yeah, I haven't replied in a while.  Time to catch folks up on my games!  In the one I run, the PCs did indeed take on Sahkrekal, and it was 80 shades of awesome.  Virgil nearly died, he's got all his hitpoints back but lost his hair and one eyebrow to flamebreath ...  A new player was introduced (which brings the count up now to six PCs and 3 NPCs, ah, my games can never be simple), and they've escaped the clutches of Dr. Koffman with their friend who was captured in tow!  

But that's not what I'm gonna talk about.  I'm gonna talk about the very last half-hour or so of playing when everyone was allowing the adreneline from fighting Koffman, a vampire gunslinger, and a rather old red dragon to wear off.  

For some time now, Virgil has been taken with Ammut.  As I mentioned before, I no longer have control of this character, and him being soooooo far out of his element has made him a tad unpredictable for me.  The irony of his crush on Ammut is astounding, and I figured it would never go anywhere.  After all, he simply wasn't going to build up the courage to say anything on his own, and he feels rather guilty about being taken with a woman at all.  Those whole medieval Europe sensibilities for ya.

It's taken at least four or five sessions for some of the characters to start picking up on it.  Hiro did only because Hiro's been spending a lot more time around Virgil over the last five or so sessions. Pojo just caught it before this last one.  Pojo and Ammut have been rather unseriously flirting with each other since they met.  He took Virgil aside at the end of the last game, and flat-out asked him if he was interested in Ammut.  Through a lot of stuttering and large words, he basically said "Yes, but I don't really have a chance compared to you."

Pojo's response to this was a slight chuckle, and he called over Ammut.  While Virgil turned pale, Pojo grabbed Virgil's hand and placed it in Ammut's.  

Wendy made a comic about the scene from Pojo's point of view.  The first row of panels is about after Virgil rolled painfully low on a charisma check while trying to speak to Ammut.  He spat out the way he felt after making a lot of dry noises, said he'd figured he'd made a fool of himself and stomped off to let Pojo know just how grateful he was for that awkwardness.  The other one is Hiro, who was actually rather impressed by Pojo trying to help out Virgil.  As odd a way as it was.







Ah, but what really was the deciding thing here?  Why, the lady's affections, of course.  She pulled Virgil aside again right after his storming off, and informed him she found his efforts extemely adorable.  Well, then ... It appears the medieval Christian monk is trying to woo the avatar of an Egpytian monster.  Crazygonuts, but hey, they both seem pretty happy about it.






So hey, speaking of strange couples ... In Century City, five months after Wellstar's last campaign, Dozer and Guardian Sphyx are still going out.  They both went together as their alter-egos to the tree lighting ceremony in Century Square.  Pat was getting a little tired of people of staring at them.  






Our new housemate has also made a character, a former villian known as Pandemonium. (The big guy with grey skin in the sketches there)  He had just gotten out of Blackgate at the very beginning of this session, and was happy to be a free man.  In that repentant kind of way.  Most of the session was spent fighting some kind of slime monster and the Century Sentinels needed some kind of incentive to trust him.  After all, the first time that someone recognized him (in a way more specific than "Wow, he looks messed up") was when Pat Alex was literally bumped into.  Not having as much tact as she does as Dozer, she took one good look at Solomon Grant and said "Aren't you supposed to be in Blackgate?"






But, hey, by the end of the session, the beginnings of a trust were made.  We shall see how it goes!  Although he no longer goes by Pandemonium, Solomon Grant is now a member of the Century Sentinels.


----------



## RangerWickett

Pictures of Jessie can be found in this thread. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=149158


----------



## Acquana

*The Demolitions -- September 20th, 2005*

Hey, dudes!  You guys get another update!  Sunday after the Mutants and Masterminds game wrapped up Wellstar and I ended up staying up until roughly stupid o'clock just talking.  Yesterday I ended up sketching out the members of one of the Bulldozer's old teams, the Demolitions.  For lack of a better term, they were a gimmick team.  They're main thing was inner city crime, and their brief partnership ended rather horribly when the Four Corners were sent to take them down.  I mentioned the Four Corners waaaaaaay back at the beginning of April (post 5 on first page).

To start us off with the Demolitions, yet another redraw of Dozer.  This is the Bulldozer from the 80's, complete with giant hair.






The leader of the team was the Foreman, who was a gadgeteer and the team's public speaker.  






And, hey, remember Echo Mummer?  Well, before he moved down to New Orleans he lived in Century City and made his superheroing debut on the Demolitions at the ripe old age of 18.  At that time he was a more physical mimc than any superpowers, and went by Surveyor.






One of the two that died in the Four Corners' hit on the Demolitions was Digger.  He shaped Earth, and managed to get an advantage over the Four Corners by softening the supports of a building on top of himself and Tiger Blade.  Tiger Blade managed to survive, though highly mangled, but Digger didn't.






The first to die was the Demolition's other tank, Wrecking Ball.  The Four Corners made sure to take out their long range fighter, even if it was only a long a reach as the massive wrecking ball he slung around.  Ironically enough, Wrecking Ball was the only character who was actually a construction worker.






After taking down the Four Corners and who hired them (a crime boss), Foreman, Surveyor, and Bulldozer decided to end their partnership.  Foreman retired from the superhero biz and is now a successful businessman in Century City, Surveyor left Century City, and the Bulldozer worked alone until he more or less had the Century Sentinels form around him.  Seeing what the last days of the Demolitions did to Foreman, Dozer had spent a lot of time trying to fight the idea of becoming leader of the then unnamed super team.  However, no one else would hold them together, and Dozer is finally letting himself not be afraid of the responsibility.  How long his confidence as a leader will last has yet to be seen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Acquana said:
			
		

> Sunday after the Mutants and Masterminds game wrapped up Wellstar and I ended up staying up until roughly stupid o'clock just talking.



ROFL!!! I'm going to have to remember to use that line in the future. Great new pics Acquna. The newer stuff is looking better and better.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey Acquana, again great artwork and another interesting story.  With all the detail you have in your characters you could make it into a comic book!  Heck, you even already have a few side stories.


----------



## Acquana

*Rita, and Acquana's concerns thereof*

So.  Hurricane Rita hit my home town of Beaumont, TX over Friday night.  Most of the media seems to have an attitude of "Wellp, that wasn't as bad as Katrina, moving on ..."   Which irritates the ever-loving crap out of me since the local paper's website seems to think it's not worth brushing aside so easily.

But my family is safe, my house probably hasn't flooded, though I don't know about wind damage.  It will be at least another week before officials will be letting in those that evacuated en masse.  My grandmother's house is more than likely flooded, Port Arthur was flooded reeeeeaaally badly.

I just wanted to put this up for those I don't talk to often who might have been worried.  My family is safe; all the friends I checked up on left before the storm hit, and so did their families.  

Those of you from Beaumont ... please drop me an email.  Just lemme know you're ok.  I _do_ worry.


----------



## Kanegrundar

Good to hear you're safe, Acquana.


----------



## Rel

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Good to hear you're safe, Acquana.




I should hope so!  She's in Atlanta (unless I'm mistaken). 

Oddly enough, Acquana, I've been thinking about your family and friends too.  Thanks to Holly and the pic that RangerWickett posted of your group when you were all in Beaumont, you guys are the only people I've ever known from there.  So when that name pops up in the news, you guys are who I think of.  Since I know for a fact that the three of you no longer live there then my thoughts shift to, "I hope their loved ones are safe."

I understand your frustration but I think most of what you're seeing is just a palpable sense of relief that things were not as bad as Katrina.  I don't think folks are minimizing the damage that took place but even the locals seem to acknowledge that it could have been far, far worse and they're thankful that it wasn't.

In any event, having been through a couple hurricanes before, I'm aware of the challenges they'll face in terms of cleanup and rebuilding.  I wish them luck and godspeed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Glad to hear that you are okay Acquana.


----------



## Rel

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that you are okay Acquana.




*sigh*

Me too!  I'm always glad to hear that Acquana is okay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rel said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Me too!  I'm always glad to hear that *Acquana is okay*.



Sound like a great name for a song, doesn't it? I'm actually going to have to write the lyrics for it and find a song that has a good rhythm to it.


----------



## Rel

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sound like a great name for a song, doesn't it? I'm actually going to have to write the lyrics for it and find a song that has a good rhythm to it.




Sounds like a great idea, Frukathka.


[Foghorn Leghorn]Nice boy but he's about as sharp as a bag of wet mice.[/Foghorn Leghorn]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rel said:
			
		

> [Foghorn Leghorn]Nice boy but he's about as sharp as a bag of wet mice.[/Foghorn Leghorn]



Well at least I can unhinge my jaws like an anaconda!


----------



## Rel

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well at least I can unhinge my jaws like an anaconda!




   Welcome to my .sig!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rel said:
			
		

> Welcome to my .sig!



Woot! I've been sigged!


----------



## Acquana

Rel said:
			
		

> I should hope so!  She's in Atlanta (unless I'm mistaken).
> 
> Oddly enough, Acquana, I've been thinking about your family and friends too.  Thanks to Holly and the pic that RangerWickett posted of your group when you were all in Beaumont, you guys are the only people I've ever known from there.  So when that name pops up in the news, you guys are who I think of.  Since I know for a fact that the three of you no longer live there then my thoughts shift to, "I hope their loved ones are safe."
> 
> I understand your frustration but I think most of what you're seeing is just a palpable sense of relief that things were not as bad as Katrina.  I don't think folks are minimizing the damage that took place but even the locals seem to acknowledge that it could have been far, far worse and they're thankful that it wasn't.
> 
> In any event, having been through a couple hurricanes before, I'm aware of the challenges they'll face in terms of cleanup and rebuilding.  I wish them luck and godspeed.




Thanks, guys!  Yeah, I'm fine.  Savannah's been pretty lucky this season and several things that looked like they were going to hit didn't.  

I know it's mostly thanks about the hurricane not being so bad ... I'm thankful myself, especially that I'm all comfy cozy far, faaaar away from Beaumont.  But it's still where I grew up and I wonder how much of it will be gone if I go back.  One of those things.

And, hey, Rel!  Did Holly say if her family is safe?


----------



## Rel

Acquana said:
			
		

> And, hey, Rel!  Did Holly say if her family is safe?




(Savannah, not Atlanta - Got it.)

I'm afraid I've not talked with her in a week or so.  We frequently work together but not this past week.

My understanding is that her mother and grandmother live in NC now.  I'm not sure about her sisters and other family.  I certainly hope and pray that they're alright.


----------



## Acquana

*Where has Acquana been?!*

Where indeed.  All this week I suddenly had the inescapable urge to write.   I haven't done it in ages, like some odd two years or something absurd like that ... But anyway, that's what I've been using my time for this week.  I've been writing like a madwoman on character background for my main NPC in the World Hopping Campaign.  

I would be done by now if I hadn't gotten my wisdom teeth taken out the other day.  Now mind you, I was doing fine two weeks ago when I got the two on the left side taken out.  However, this was a different dentist who took out the ones on my right side, and I've been miserable. I've been getting _absolutely horrible _ headaches that only seem to go away if I take the pain-killers that were perscribed.  Which knock me out not long after I take them.  *grumble grumble*  

So not a lot of work done the last couple of days.  When I get around to more drawing I'll slap 'em up.  Just wanted to explain my absence the whole week.


----------



## Jdvn1

You're making me _so optimistic_ about having my own wisdom teeth taken out... 

Glad you're back and okay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You know Acquana, the characters that you draw and include a smattering of history with have grown on me. Consider me stoked on the idea of a story hour thread based on the characters in you MnM game9s).


----------



## Acquana

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You know Acquana, the characters that you draw and include a smattering of history with have grown on me. Consider me stoked on the idea of a story hour thread based on the characters in you MnM game9s).




Wow, thank you!  I have thought about it, considering how word-heavy some of the posts are getting.  ^_^   I also recall trying to update the Route 66 thread was a bit difficult.  But mayhaps I was trying to make it too prose-ish.  I dunno.  I am still considering.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey Acquana, I had my 2 top wisdom teeth pulled about two weeks ago.  I can still feel the holes.  Did they use the mallet? That, in my opinion is the worst part of it all.  I'm sorry to hear you're having so much trouble with the pain.  I guess I'm lucky, it only bled for about six hours and the pain stopped after the second day.  Though I did use the pills for the first one.  Interestingly they helped me with my insomnia as well. 

I think a story about those characters would be fantastic! I might even start looking at threads other than this one!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Acquana, I'm interested in having a character pic (or series of pics) for my current modern character... how would a girl go about obtaining your fantastic services?


----------



## Acquana

*October 5, 2005*



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Acquana, I'm interested in having a character pic (or series of pics) for my current modern character... how would a girl go about obtaining your fantastic services?




Ah!  Your Highness!  Thank you so much for stopping by!

  Indeed, how may you contact me?  Quite easily!  My commission rates are here: http://www.shellcatstudio.com/resume.html   And my email I check often is Acquana at gmail dot com

 Again, thank you!

Okay, tiny update tonight.  My housemate Jeremy ran a one-shot of Conan the RPG this Sunday night.  Much bloodshed occurs in that system.  I played a Kushite based off of one of the few African tribes I know much about.  Her people are thin and tall, and survive almost entirely off of cattle, even drinking milk mixed with cow's blood.  The game was pretty fun, we shall have to see if Jeremy runs an actual campaign.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

The expression on that one is just perfect. Somehow, it just screams Conan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Acquana said:
			
		

>



You know that is just the kind of pic I need for an upcoming MnM game I'll be playing in. I'll be printing it out for sure.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Acquana said:
			
		

> Ah!  Your Highness!  Thank you so much for stopping by!




  Acquana - You've got mail!


----------



## RangerWickett

Acquana has not be promoting her work as I'd hoped. I'm proud as peaches about the cover she drew for our latest book - Mythic Earth. She did the illustration, and Marius Delphus (our layout guy) added just the perfect touch with the text and border.






I'm not just trying to toot my own horn here; Jessie should be interested in hyping this book. I was inspired by _her_ setting, after all.

Jess, why not show off a few more pics?


----------



## kroh

Fantastic artwork and witty reparte'.  This a great thread.  Keep posting.  Your artwork is fun and lively. 

Thanks for sharing, 
Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Gold Roger

Wow, just stumbled about this stuff. Your artwork is great. I like it especially because of the anime/manga touch. Makes me wish I could draw like that so I gould create my "Zubera" comic.


----------



## SalviaNemain

Just wanted to stop in and reiterate what a wonderful artist you are.
Not only can you draw, but you put such expression and attitude into your work that it's easier to "understand" your characters and renditions.


----------



## Acquana

*Halloween Update!*

Yes indeedy, lots of updates tonight.  But first, my Halloween costume.  I drew this last week, what I considered a more accurate and less girly version of Soma Cruz from Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow and Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow.






I used this drawing as the basis for my costume this year.


----------



## Acquana

*Halloween 05 Update, Part 2*

So, I can see it's been a few weeks since I last updated.  Shame on me, I know.  Not to say that I haven't been drawing at all, but it's been extremely sparse lately.

The last time I did game-related stuff was when Wellstar ran a one shot for the Bantam's character.  Me and Ralph played Bantam's NPCs Murray Ford and Bently Royce.  I played Murray and got to have oodles of fun doing my best impersonation of Murray's voice from Sly Cooper.







Lots of stuff happened to the Bantam, including getting to meet the ghost of her uncle, who was a thief not unlike herself.  

The Bantam is actually a newer name for Tacit, a name she held a good 8 or so years before she joined the Century Sentinels.  However, both she and her uncle made enemies with the wrong people.  Her uncle was murdered, and Tacit faked her death, changed her name, and moved to Century City with her two friends Murray and Bently.  So anyhoo ....

She got to see her uncle again, who was surprisingly lucid and upbeat for a ghost.  Bantam was hardly unnerved since she had caught a glimpse of him when Dozer had spoken to his dead friend some time before.  Bently was fascinated by the voodoo ritual that was being done to make the contact possible.  Murray ... being much more of a dude ... was highly unnerved by talking to the elder, less corporeal Cooper.






But most of the game for Murray was spent driving






And eating when he should have been helping others.






The whole one-shot was a blast.  I'd gladly play him again sometime.

In the game I run, the PCs took care of the telepath who had previously tried to collect them for the second time.  Apparently he had stuck little bits of his personality into others, so when the PCs killed him they thought they were done with dear Dr. Koffman.  Hardly so.  Instead the young man they rescued from him became him.  And before getting forced out of him, Koffman's imprint warned the PCs that if they're so desperate to kill him they've got a lot of imprints left to track down.

Wellstar hates Koffman more than any villian I've ever made.  So for him I drew a picture of Koffman while he was in his original body (he was a short man).  The two in collars are Jackie, the young man he imprinted himself in (left), and Zev, a werewolf the PCs met briefly.


----------



## Acquana

*November 1, 2005 - Acquana Wrote a Story!*

So hey.  The main reason I haven't been drawing very much is that I spent most of that time trying to write.  I haven't done it in years, but I'm very proud of how it came out.

I'm going to post the drawings I'm doing for it here, and the story itself on Livejournal, since I totally have one now.  Craziness.  I do ask everyone to check it out and read it.  I wrote up the backstory for Virgil Ambrose, and I'll be posting it in bits.  

Be sure to post, it'll make me really, really, really, really happy.  In that kind of way that I might post more if you encourage me.    

These are the illustrations that go with the story.

Inquisitor Reginheraht






Father Addis, in his late 50's.






Virgil Ambrose, age 8, Francis Alexander, age 27.


----------



## RangerWickett

People should respond to the thread, unless they want to be beaten up by a halfling.


----------



## Acquana

*November 7th, 2005*

So hey.  Not seeing even any of the regulars posting.  ;_;  I know I was gone for a while ... but surely that doesn't mean you can all run away!

Ah well.  Part two of the story is up on my Livejournal.  

And for this one, only one illustration.  

Virgil alone in the chapel.






Well, news on the game front, kinda.  I'll go into more detail once all the parts of the story have been posted, but the party in the game I run returned to Virgil's world to help him clean up a few things.  I'm really excited about what happened this last session, and Wellstar and I played a little prank on the group: Wellstar and I discussed the possibility of the party helping out Virgil, and Wellstar was saddened at the thought of not being able to finish what he had started years ago.  So he ran the castle!  I played Gaiavein and Virgil as PCs, Wellstar ran the castle and played Sylas as an NPC.  

More details shall follow in a few weeks.  But it was awesome.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm still watching the thread! I think all of your work is just amazing--I guess you want to hear it each time? 

The Virgil seems kind of moody--I like it. That and the priests will come in very handy for me, I think (I get some inspirations for PCs and NPCs from you work).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

As usual, great stuff. Really like 'em.


----------



## Acquana

*November 9, 2005*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm still watching the thread! I think all of your work is just amazing--I guess you want to hear it each time?




Good heavens, no.  Just view counts tend not to matter to most people as much as a reply.  I don't need people to say "Hey, you rock!"  I'm not really wanting praise.  I mean, it's nice ... But it's not the reason why I do this.  I'd rather just have some kind of comment.  A "So is there more behind this?" or perhaps "Why did you decide on that particular design choice?" or a "Hey, you just gave me an idea, lemme tell you about it ..."  Seriously.  I won't mind.

Also, about this specifically ... I was actually referring to the lack of post count on my livejournal ... ^_^;;   A story isn't as readily devoured as an image, I know.  But so I hear, the story came out really well.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The Virgil seems kind of moody--I like it. That and the priests will come in very handy for me, I think (I get some inspirations for PCs and NPCs from you work).




I liked drawing Virgil in the chapel.  Were I better at drawing backgrounds and lighting effects it'd be better, but for a quick mood piece I like it.  It's far moodier than he actually is.

I'm gonna be heading out to Walt Disney World this Friday to see my family at least once this year.  We're all going to meet there and have a blast, and my parents even invited Wellstar!  I'm so happy!

So in the meantime I've got prolly a couple more pieces to stick up before the buttcrack of dawn on Friday (flight at seven in the morning means I have to be there at like 5-something.  Fabulous.);  This one first!






The first major storyarc ended in the campaign I run.  The PCs used their readily available teleporter (Ammut can cast a spell that makes doors between worlds) for some of them to visit their homes and get a few things done before they go back to adventuring.  Time works weirdly between worlds.  Most of them found they had been gone differing amounts of time.  And Sylas let Gaiavein (who doesn't really have a home to return to) visit his universe while some of the others went to help Pojo make sure his rent was paid.  When Pojo, Ammut, Virgil, and Hiro returned (a day later) to pick up Sylas and Gaiavein, they were surprised when Sylas told them he and Gaia had gotten really worried: for them it had been nearly three months.

In that time, Sylas drove his starship around the galaxy to show Gaia.  They went to a lot of major places in the Star Wars universe.  Even better, Gaia has started to pick up on the Force.  She is now Sylas' student, and has a training lightsaber.  And went up an age catagory in the dragon class.  <_<    >_>    

A dragon is holding a lightsaber.  Respect.  Respect.


----------



## Jdvn1

Acquana said:
			
		

> Good heavens, no.



Hey, I was kidding anyway. I'm more than happy to watch this thread and keep saying that I like your work. I like reading the little explanations of each scene, too, so maybe I always figure the "is there more behind this?" is implied, since it's irregularly taken care of. I'm not too into livejournals (eventhough I've had mine for years) since I know too many of them. I'll probably post to yours sporadically, though.

I also don't play superhero games or futuristic games much anymore, so I have less to say on those. The tribal people give me ideas for in-game encounters, but my game goes too slowly to plan it out too much. As far as design or style, if I were the artist, my answer to most of the questions would be, "Because it looks cool." So, um, that's why I dont' ask about that, although knowing an inspiration could be interesting.



			
				Acquana said:
			
		

> I liked drawing Virgil in the chapel.  Were I better at drawing backgrounds and lighting effects it'd be better, but for a quick mood piece I like it.  It's far moodier than he actually is.



How often do you attempt backgrounds? I'd like to see the process you go through, or those sketches.

Enjoy Disney World!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Really like the news pics Acquana. They look great. Nice and clean.




			
				Acquana said:
			
		

> A dragon is holding a lightsaber.  Respect.  Respect.



Now that I'd like to see a sketch of!


----------



## Acquana

*It's the 21st, and this is a sign that I am not dead.*

Cuz I'm not.  Seriously.

Just got back from Disney World late last night, and tonight I'll be putting up part three of the story.  To the ones who commented, thank you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Acquana said:
			
		

> Cuz I'm not.  Seriously.
> 
> Just got back from Disney World late last night, and tonight I'll be putting up part three of the story.  To the ones who commented, thank you!



I guess last week was Disney week! 

My best friend and wife just got back from their Disneyland!   

Good to have you back in one piece!


----------



## Acquana

*November 25, Post Turkey Day Story Section*

Yup yup yup  Back in one piece.

Had loads of fun, got sick at the Spirit of Aloha and got a free one for it, got to see my folks and my sister again ... Awesome all around.

Wellp, I promised a story days ago.  But I got sick as soon as I got home, but thankfully today I got better.  So here's the next bit of the story, and the illustration that goes with it.

Alexander shows his true colors.


----------



## Acquana

*Part Four of the Story is Up as Well*

Since I was out for such a long time I put up the fourth part of the story.  Part five will come in about a week.

This one is meaningful to me because it shows the result of Virgil being under Alexander's thumb.  The real meaning of it all is on the LJ page, and I'm not really up for repeating it.  Instead I'll post the illustrations from part four.

Virgil finds a medallion: a Greek cross.






Reginheraht and Alexander finally meet.  It does not end well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Really great piece Acquana! Loving the story. Thanks for all your hard work that keeps me entertained!


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, great stuff! I like the emotion in the faces.


----------



## RangerWickett

Draw more stuff. I like your stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

With backgrounds.


----------



## Rel

Just popping in to say that I'm still here and enjoying the artwork.  Life's been a bit hectic so I haven't commented as much as I have in the past.  But you can be certain that I'll continue to follow the works of anybody who uses the phrase "buttcrack of dawn".


----------



## Ferret

Whats your policy on requests? I can't pay you, and if you can't do that I'm fine with it. Just aksing though.


----------



## Acquana

As far as requests go I don't really do them anymore ... For some reason I have a lot more free time since I said I'd only do requests by commission.  -_-;;


----------



## Acquana

*November 30, 2005*

Alrighty.

So, I know you haven't heard from me in a bit, Queen_Dopplepopolis, but I am going to working on your request tonight.  I tried several ideas for your character and in my opinion they all looked terrible.  Time for reference!

In the meantime, here's what I've been working on recently.  After finding out that designerskins.com does custom skins, I decided it would be the most awesome of the awesome to design portable game system skins for all of my friends based on their Mutants and Masterminds characters.  These will be their Christmas gifts, and I'm really having a blast designing 'em.

When I get the finished skins colored and arranged onto the skin templates, I'll post them.  For now I'll post the figures that'll be on each of the skins.  So far I've gotten all the figures drawn for the Bantam skin.

First, the Guardian Sphyx figure that will appear on Millicent's DS skin.







For Wendy's DS skin, she'll have her own Band of Thieves make an appearence.  The Bantam (or Tacit if you prefer ...)






And Bently and Murray.






I have a Pulse drawn, but I haven't scanned him in yet.

Working on these has made me excited enough to want to make one for Wellstar's and I's DS.  I asked Wellstar if that'd be cool since it's technically his.  My idea was to do a piece based off of the world-hopping campaign, with all of the characters done in the style of Ayami Kojima, who does all the more recent Castlevania art.  Wellstar loves the idea, and after immersing myself in her art from Symphony of the Night, Aria of Sorrow, and Curse of Darkness this is what I came up with: 






Post sketch thoughts

Ammut works amazingly well in this style
As does Pojo
Ma is kind of ... eh, but that's mostly because I still haven't gotten much of a hold onto his character.
I finally got something that looked like Virgil after smooshing together a lot of Kojima's less "bishounen" characters, and the poor guy looks like such a sad panda.
I can't quite get a hold on Sylas, because it's difficult to make her "pretty tough guy" face type look older than the ambiguous mid-twenties age.  And his hair being short also makes this a problem, but maybe from a 3/4 view it'll look better.
I despise Kojima's "young girl" face type.  Perhaps Gaia will be a background element as a dragon instead.
I think my little chibi there has the right idea on Hiro.  I was amused that Hiro solidified in that style so quickly, and while I was working I suddenly realized he looks exactly like Soma from Aria of Sorrow.  LOLZ HIRO SUCH A DRAMA QUEEN LOLZ  Oh, and uh, yeah ... Soma's a dude, in case you were wondering.

So yeah, there's my post for tonight.  As I get more along in this project I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Rel

Acquana said:
			
		

> First, the Guardian Sphyx figure that will appear on Millicent's DS skin.




With the exception of your sketch of my daughter, this is my very favorite piece drawing you've posted here.

Hardly surprising since I'm a bit of a cad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Excellent work Acquana! I really like those sketches.


----------



## Jdvn1

Those are indeed really awesomely great.

What's this sketch of Samantha the Red?


----------



## Acquana

February 22-28 2005 (post #3 on the first page) has the bit of fan art I did for Samantha the Red.      That's what brought Rel over to this thread to begin with.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah! Cool.  I had forgotten about that. Samantha the Red is my favorite hero.


----------



## Ferret

Good sketches! Thats fine about the requests, I wasn't sure whether to ask or not, everyone has different approaches. And thats ok with me so long as your free time is spent making more awesome art/character drawings!


----------



## Rel

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Samantha the Red is my favorite hero.




Why thank you!  I made her myself.*



*I had a bit of help from her mother, which made the process even more fun.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Acquana said:
			
		

> So, I know you haven't heard from me in a bit, Queen_Dopplepopolis, but I am going to working on your request tonight.  I tried several ideas for your character and in my opinion they all looked terrible.  Time for reference!




I responded to you a while ago, must have gotten lost in the great email void.    Alas - it happens!

However I will tell the world that the character sketch that Acquana is doing for me looks absolutely fantastic already!  Acquana, you are so incredibly talented and we are really blessed to have you sharing your work with us here at EN World.  I look forward to all of your updates.


----------



## ushirou

Ok Ok, I'll post. Bend that arm. First of all. Stop drawing more than I do. Gee Whillikers.
Second of all, allow me a kind-hearted critique. The inherent character of your creations shows through. That's hard to do. Ask Marvel. (Take that dickholes!) You have this a knack for creating a unique set of proportions. You go beyond technical anatomy. Everybody should. Ok, here's the thing. Your stuff is solid to a fault. I say this only because I see the potential for work to go from point a to point b. Your work cries for sexy Hudsonesque curved lines. Go more reckless in your sketch-phase. Relax , and make mistakes on purpose. The result will be a cup of great. 

Gawd, now I feel all preachy. Sorry.


----------



## Acquana

*December 3, 2005*



			
				ushirou said:
			
		

> Ok Ok, I'll post. Bend that arm. First of all. Stop drawing more than I do. Gee Whillikers.
> Second of all, allow me a kind-hearted critique. The inherent character of your creations shows through. That's hard to do. Ask Marvel. (Take that dickholes!) You have this a knack for creating a unique set of proportions. You go beyond technical anatomy. Everybody should. Ok, here's the thing. Your stuff is solid to a fault. I say this only because I see the potential for work to go from point a to point b. Your work cries for sexy Hudsonesque curved lines. Go more reckless in your sketch-phase. Relax , and make mistakes on purpose. The result will be a cup of great.
> 
> Gawd, now I feel all preachy. Sorry.




For those of you who don't know it, I went to art school with ushirou.  So he's allowed to say this kind of stuff.  

Actually, I don't care who says this kind of stuff, that just means more replies on my thread.   

But, hey, I think I know where you're going there, ushirou.  I think my main problem is that I just haven't been reading as many comics as I used to, so the kind of changes that would've happened in the last few months if this had been a few years ago simply aren't happening.  Stagnation?  Maybe.  I also haven't been doing enough life drawing.  Once I gave up on the idea of doing pages most of my work has been fairly repetitive figure sketches.  

Blarg.

And hey, welcome to the thread.

Moving on, I got a few for yous guys tonight.  First off, I mentioned I hadn't scanned in the Pulse for the Pulse skin yet.  So here he is.






Second, the guy who plays Ma in the world-hopping game decided to run for us today.  This is the first chance I've had to play "normal" style D&D in a while.  So I asked the GM if it was cool if I played a character race Rangerwitckett and I made for his setting: the Kohalesti.  (I'm not sure if I spelled that right ...)  They're basically Polynesian Elves.  I've been on an islander kick since getting back from Walt Disney World where there was much Lilo & Stitch themed stuff, and of course the Polynesian Resort and the luau we went to.  All of which are awesome.  To get it fully out of my system I had no choice but to play an islander.  Savai Tau Taru Delai-Gau Tu.  She doesn't mind if you just call her Savai.






I'm very much proud of her character design.  Crazy muckety muck tattoos are fun to draw, she's a dark-skinned elf who's not a dark elf, and hey!  Bonus points for me for turning leather armor into a hula skirt!!

And as Rangerwickett well knows, I simply can't have a character without a deep backstory.  Preferrably with a rival or outright enemy.  So Savai's got one too!  The only real choice for an islander elf was a "civilized" elf: Razé Illnethorne 

Oh, and no he doesn't usually go around with his shirt open.  I was trying to show off the fact that he has tattoos on his chest.






And the last one tonight is for those who have been following the story I've put up on my LiveJournal.  Part five is now up, and so is the illustration that goes with it.  It paralells the one I did of Virgil in the church, but this one is a spoiler so I'll just make it an attatchement for those who are interested.

Wellp, g'night all!  Time for the sleep.


----------



## RangerWickett

Acquana said:
			
		

>




Oooh. Nifty. I'm seriously touched, Jessie. Nice design too, though I think you made her torso a little short, or her legs too long. But hey, any illos you do from my campaign are cool. Maybe some illustrations of heroic goblins (and their heads) are in order.

However, bad Jessie! Hula skirts and bikinis do not make for good armor. Unless, of course, you used the rules from Chainmail Bikinis. *wink*

Do I know Ushirou? And, well, he's right. Start working on comic pages.


----------



## Acquana

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Oooh. Nifty. I'm seriously touched, Jessie. Nice design too, though I think you made her torso a little short, or her legs too long. But hey, any illos you do from my campaign are cool. Maybe some illustrations of heroic goblins (and their heads) are in order.




I drew her like that mostly because she's 5'1.  She's a tiny woman, so that explains her body proportions, though maybe her head is a tad too big.

Been a while since I've drawn goblins now that I think about it.  And yours have changed a lot in the last few years.  You may be in need of some redesigns.



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> However, bad Jessie! Hula skirts and bikinis do not make for good armor. Unless, of course, you used the rules from Chainmail Bikinis. *wink*





She's wearing dark pants and a light bikini-ish thing over it.  Only problem with doing things in black and white is making a distinction between "dark skin color" and "dark pants."  *shrug*



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Do I know Ushirou? And, well, he's right. Start working on comic pages.




I don't think so.  And yes I know.  Jerk.  I am for your information.  I don't pencil pages, but I've got at least a few pages I'm working on inking right now.


----------



## Ferret

Yeeess! Your ink is goood. Thats sounds wrong.


----------



## ushirou

Eh. Repetitive? I wouldn't call them repetitive. The hardest about drawing a character more than once is doing something new with them. I would say if anything that it's only apparant that your major interest is in figure drawings. My interests lie in drawing as little as possible to get my ideas on paper quicker. Some people would say going simple is either lazy, or it hints that I'm not good enough to draw a highly technical piece. And that's . The reality is that highly technical pieces bore me to tears, and I loath rulers. I'd rather put a hammer in someone's grandmother than use a ruler. DESPITE the fact that I'm not a highly technical artist, I've gotten nothing but praise from editors. You've gotten work here and there. You're stuff is great, and that really has nothing to do with reading comics or studying techniques. You can do what you want, and be successful with it. 

 Hell, I saw some hacks (Yes, freaking HACKS as in talent lacking trendwhores) shilling yet another "How to draw Manga" piece of garbage, and apparantly they even have a bit of recognition, and make money from their work. I saw it on that videogame network. You are light years beyond them, because your work is your own.  You and Marlon. Anyone on this thread who likes the art should go to shellcat studios, and gander at the paranormal police stuff. 

The only way I'm going is deep down you know you like where your going, be it figure drawings, or writing. I mean, I don't ask anybody to actually colaborate with me, and I can't wait to see the story you come up with. AND I can't wait to illustrate it. 

Get an ego about your stuff. Tell people your the best. I know success is waiting for me, dude. I'm on track. I'm cranking on four cyllinders, and you were there when I wasn't drawing for crap. You can't imagine how happy you'll become YOU are the best. But more importantly that you KNOW that you are the best. That goes for you , Marlon, and Wendy.  I'm shaking my finger at you. You know better. You've been in art school. You've laid eyes on crap. That ain't you. YOU ARE GOOD. Now relax, and go make some awesome.

That was long winded. Ok, so maybe I do post on message boards.


----------



## RangerWickett

I love motivational speeches. 

(Psst. Jessie. Are you thinking what I'm thinking? Reeeeeeeee-focus. Reeeeeeeeeeeeee-focus.)


----------



## Acquana

*December 4, 2005*



			
				ushirou said:
			
		

> ::insert long and surprisingly uplifting post here:: Now relax, and go make some awesome.
> 
> That was long winded. Ok, so maybe I _do_ post on message boards.




O_O


Um ...

O_O

Wow.  

Thank you, dude.  Seriously.  Today was pretty low, and this helped lots.  Yeah, I wanted to mope today, but I suppose fate is what made you and Mom refuse to let me.

In honor of this non-lowness, I give cute to you all.  During the game we were playing tonight I was reminded of the fact that between major plotlines in the world-hopping campaign Ammut invited Virgil to visit her relatives on her world.  Those of who who have been following this thread recall that Ammut is from a world where the ancient Egyptian pantheon truly existed, and ancient Egypt never went into decline.  The courts that Ammut attends still keeps very much in the old traditions in dress, culture, writing and the like ... So I had trouble imagining what a medieval Eurpean scholar would feel about it.   And yet I know Virgil well enough to know that he's mostly still being clingy and adorable around Ammut ... so _this_ image is what came to mind.






I showed everyone and Wendy nearly died laughing, mostly trying to think of Pojo reacting to Virgil trying to fit in there.  The conversation about this is what spawned this comic I present to you for your amusement.






... omygosh i love that 4th panel so much ...

heh heh heh Reeeeeeeee-focus. Reeeeeeeeeeeeee-focus ...


----------



## RangerWickett

Pojo, huh?

*holds out a hand, fingers in a circle around an imaginary tube*

About this big?


----------



## Acquana

*hand to forehead*  Oy oy oy ....  RW I'm just ... I'm just not goin there here.


----------



## ushirou

There ya go. That's what I was talking about. That picture is one spicy tamale. I'm glad
I provided a good pick-me-up, as opposed to awkwardness. Just let me say you have the focus, don't worry about that. Just have fun. That stuff you just posted is great.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Acquana said:
			
		

>



WHOA! Color me impressed, but I think this is your best sketch yet!


----------



## Acquana

*December 9, 2005*

So hey, wanted to let you guys in on some of the work I've doing on those skins.

Pulse is inked and ready to go!






Tomorrow I need to post the last of that story ... -_-;;


----------



## RangerWickett

I have an idea, Jess. Some time, probably after the holidays, I want to do something with the oft-ignored Rogue's Gallery forum. I want to post stats of interesting characters, either from our games, or just made up. And I'll want art for them. 

Not sure at all of the details, but I thought I'd toss it out there. I think a series of characters with consistent illustrations would be nifty.


----------



## Acquana

Rangerwickett said:
			
		

> I have an idea, Jess. Some time, probably after the holidays, I want to do something with the oft-ignored Rogue's Gallery forum. I want to post stats of interesting characters, either from our games, or just made up. And I'll want art for them.
> 
> Not sure at all of the details, but I thought I'd toss it out there. I think a series of characters with consistent illustrations would be nifty.




Huh ... That does indeed sound like an interesting idea.

Certainly if we do that I'll point all you guys in that direction to check it out.


----------



## Acquana

*December 19, 2005*

Eeks, it has been a while.

But hey, I'm workin today so there might be more than one update.

For now, I just wanted to post the inked Sphynx.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I really like the last two. The December 9th piece is a perfect example of how black and white can be beautiful.

I also really like Sphynx. Great, great piece. Keep up the great work and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Acquana

*December 28, 2005*

The year's runnin out.

So I gots an update for all of you!  The last part of the story I wrote is on my LJ.  And here's the illustration that goes with it:






What's happened?  Well, I guess you'll have to read it all, won't you?


----------



## Acquana

*Oh Noze!!*

Aw, man ... Lotsa stuff gone ... But nothing I can't repost.  So I'll repost the images lost, and include a new update.  How's that sound?  ^_^


----------



## Acquana

*Update #1 -- 05/10*

Well … There’s a lot I haven’t written up on in the last …. ….. five months.  

But this I shall rectify immediately!

I recall the last place I left off as far as my campaign goes was when the group had decided to help Virgil return to his world and battle his world’s Dracula.  (Recall, he’s from 1476’s Castlevania—I think it was Castlevania III)  Among the things the PCs hoped to find there was Virgil’s mentor, Francis Alexander.  They indeed ran across Alexander, and in the reunion between student and mentor that followed, Virgil learned that Alexander had never cared for him as much as he’d previously thought—that and as an undead he had allied himself with demons.  

Needless to say, the fight that followed left the group drained, but victorious.  One thing no one expected (including myself), was that Virgil pulled forth a courage no one in the group had seen until then, and this newfound steadiness followed him even through the rest of the castle.  

After defeating Dracula (along with the help of Trevor Belmont), the group was worried what Virgil would do next.  After all, he was home and no longer had a mission to fight for.  The only thing that remained was to return Alexander’s body to the monastery he and Virgil had made their homes, and hope that Virgil would be forgiven by his fellow monks.  

The group got a chance to speak with the abbot of the monastery, who turned out to be much less than they had hoped.  The abbot was prideful and unwilling to consider that he had been wrong to accuse Virgil of being an aid to Alexander’s fall from grace.  He decided that Virgil would indeed be allowed to return to the faith, but never again allowed to be a monk.

This decision surprisingly did not affect Virgil as much as his companions thought it would.  They left the monastery and Virgil left behind his world, saying he no longer had a home or family other than his traveling companions.  To celebrate the decision, Pojo made Virgil a new coat to replace his robes.






And so the group went back to their original quest: to find the scattered copies of Koffman’s consciousness and pull them out of the hosts he’d implanted them in before his untimely demise.

In the nexus of worlds they’ve constantly returned to (Traverse Town), Maa decided to stay behind and take a position as a local guard.  They then ran into Eric Cantrell (known by many of the locals as “the Wall” due to his stone hard exterior and ability to take on many opponents unwaveringly), a werewolf  who had heard they had a reliable way to get in and out of Traverse Town.  (In other words, one of my players had gotten bored playing Maa after only four sessions with him.)

While on their search for Koffman, the group ran into Koffman’s younger brother, Ben.  Pojo was shocked to find that Ben had taken up residence on Pojo’s own world, and his lover from three years prior was nearby.  (I wrote up her backstory on my LiveJournal  for those interested, but be warned ... it's pretty heavy stuff, so I don't recomend it for the young or easily offended.)






Jenna Sleight was happy to see Pojo again (as happy as she could outwardly manage), and gladly joined the party after they dropped off her charge, Firefly, in Traverse Town where’d she’d be safe.  






Oh, and here’s a picture of her in a bathing suit just because.  -_-;;


----------



## Jdvn1

Yay Acquana's back!

We just had to wreck the server to do it.


----------



## Acquana

*Update #2 -- 05/10*

To go with Sleight’s backstory here, this is Jenna as a teenager, along with Carmille, Duncan, and Armando—the members of the “company.”






My housemate who plays Eric Cantrell is also running a game for us, a continuation of the one-shot where I played Savai.  This is Savai, Koroshka (the yakk guy there), and Jonathan the bard, enjoying some of Savai’s cooking for breakfast.






Speaking of Savai, here she is a child with her nemesis—who cared her at the time.






Yay! Wellstar is running a CyberGen game!  I love his Cyberpunk setting.  I’m playing Tia, who goes by Zodi—short for Zodiac—and is based off of Jade from Jackie Chan Adventures.  I miss that show so much … it was good …






Here’s Tia after she raided the back of her uncle Leland’s closet and found his trenchcoat from his youth in the Cyberpunk era.






I was in a weird mood … so here’s Mewtwo!






Anyway, back to my campaign.  So, Jenna is now in the party, and this is where I start getting frustrated with both my players and my NPCs.  Hiro has a supreme dislike of Jenna and her stance of efficiency above honor, Gaia is busy being unnerved by Cantrell, Pojo tries to defend Jenna, Cantrell can’t help but heckle Virgil’s compassion, and Virgil is saddened by Amut’s slowness to defend him.

>_<

It’s such crap.  My brain hurts.

But anyway … during the in-fighting and the angst, the party discovers that Koffman is more than aware they are attempting to track down his consciousness.  The splinter of him they are currently after implanted himself in the body of Andrew Zev, one of the ones who helped them stop Koffman to begin with.  Knowing the party is after him, he purposefully landed himself in a prison on the world Zev was on—a prison that just happens to be for supercriminals, and thus the powers of anyone who would try to get at him would be lessened significantly, if not completely.  After a short discussion with the implanted Zev, they learn that Koffman is far from planning to remain in prison: he’s only cooling his heels until the mercenaries he hired finish off the group of them.  

The party is trying to think of what to do next, considering they’re unsure if the ability-drain around the facility will affect the splinter of consciousness or not, if he was bluffing about whether he can easily escape, and what might happen if they just try to break him out themselves to get their hands on him.

It’s around this time they run into the mercenaries that Koffman mentioned.  The group is handed their collective butt by their superior teamwork, and are forced to retreat to Traverse Town.  

Of the eight mercenaries I have drawings of four of them: Rupture, Lady Avalon, the Hanged Man, and Fanatic.  Rupture was the leader during the fight, and the mercs’ healer.  He also had a rather nasty ability to hurt himself with a surgical scalpel, with the injuries appearing on someone else.  He nearly killed Virgil right off the bat with a stab to his stomach.






Lady Avalon was their mage, and spent much of her time during the fight putting protection on the bruiser, Bull Rush (no drawing yet, sorry), and locking up opponent’s abilities.  






The most disturbing looking one of the bunch was the Hanged Man—their apparent telepath and illusionist—who appears to everyone around him as a man hanging from a rope that hangs from thin air.






The last I have drawn is Fanatic, a power mimic.  As soon as the fight started he copied Pojo’s mind manipulation powers and kept Pojo from using his own.  






Not pictured are Bull Rush (the bruiser), Slide (teleporter), Stray Shot (speedster), and Sulfuric (acid elementalist).    

The party returns to Traverse Town to lick their wounds and stew in their various complexes.  While there, Hiro meets someone he automatically assumes he can connect with.






Being a demon hunter himself, Hiro recognizes that her cloak is made from demon skin, and her swords are undoubtedly covered with holy magic.  When the two of them speak, however, he learns much more than he’d planned on.  She is his mother, who he assumed dead, and she is bound to a demon who forces her to tell Hiro everything:  She had been a capable demon hunter on her world, so good that she feared growing too old to fight and not having an heir to take her place.  So she schemed to give her successor an advantage.  She made a deal with a demon: her mortal soul in exchange for a half-demon child—one that would be free from Hell by anything other than his own choice.  The deal with done, and Hiro was born.  Caring more for the fight against evil than herself, Kami Yuki was careless with her soul.  The demon she had dealt with revealed his plan to her, that upon her death she would become a slayer of mortals under his direction.  More than that, her hope to shield her son from the secret of his birth was shattered.  When the time came, she would have no choice but to tell Hiro everything she had done, and to who her soul belonged.  Realizing her folly, Kami took to planeshifting and left Hiro on a world far from her own, hoping that he would grow strong, but unknowing of her failure.  

Hiro, of course, swore that he would destroy the demon that held her.  Her response was that if Hiro tried, she was bound to protect him, even if it meant Hiro’s death.

Hiro let her leave.

Wellstar is awesome, I love him so much.  He’s running a solo Cyberpunk game for me!  ^_^  He makes me happy.

I’m playing a disillusioned cop, Nevada Kemp, known by some as Vegas. 






And while rolling up lifepath, she came up with a missing lover.  Poor Nevada … She’s still looking for her girlfriend, April Reilly.






Awww, ain’t she cute?

Anyway, that’s it for this update.


----------



## Keska

Yay it's pictures form Aquana! Hehe... the gelatinous cube bits still make me laugh...


----------



## Jdvn1

Very nice! 

Is there a list of pdf's that you've illustrated? I only know of one. Do you have plans for more?


----------



## Acquana

I have a list of everything I've done work for on my site, in the resume section: http://www.shellcatstudio.com/resume.html

The only thing I don't have listed there (odd that), is Mythic Earth, which I did the majority of the art for and the cover.  

Wow, I've got a fanboy!  ^_^


----------



## Jdvn1

... You went to high school in Beaumont?! I was born there!

Grew up in Houston, though.


----------



## RangerWickett

So, you managed to escape early, huh?


----------



## Jdvn1

I liked in Beaumont for ... half a yaer after I was born.

I hear it's actually pretty nice now, though. There've been lots of improvements.

I'm kind of partial to the town, but that's probably because I didn't live there in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Acquana

I hear since Rita the town is on its last legs.


----------



## RangerWickett

Acquana said:
			
		

> I hear since Rita the town is on its last legs.




It wasn't bad as all that. It's certainly not that joyful and fun of a place, but it's not a ghost town, or at least it wasn't around Christmas time. It's just that the hurricane probably set back any mild success the town might have been having. Oh, that and having its mayor arrested for whatever it was.

I still wouldn't live in Beaumont long-term, but I do miss Texas itself.

Anyway, JL, your art is awesome and I need you to visit and play in one of my games some time so I can get you to illustrate all my PCs for free. *grin*


----------



## Jdvn1

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Anyway, JL, your art is awesome and I need you to visit and play in one of my games some time so I can get you to illustrate all my PCs for free. *grin*





I think JL should illustrate more EN Publishing pdfs...


----------



## Acquana

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think JL should illustrate more EN Publishing pdfs...




Yeah, RW.  Wink wink, nudge nudge saynomore.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Looks like I missed something here, oh well, at least I've found it again now.  So I guess I just add another great job aquana to the list.  Sorry not to have anything creative to say.


----------



## Ferret

Still making quality work then?


----------



## Acquana

*06/01/06*

Yup, still workin!  Wellstar and I are devoting ourselves a lot more seriously to our work, and I'm currently in the process of getting ready to go back to school.  Right now I'm working on a new script for our comic (we decided to go in another direction we would be more proud of), but that doesn't stop me from doodling when I can.  

I'm having a lot of fun in the solo game Wellstar is running for me.  So here's another picture of Vegas, showing off her Justice tattoo and cyberarm.







Like I said, lotsa fun in the solo game.  So much fun, in fact, that I decided to run a solo game for Wellstar in his Mutants and Masterminds setting!

Wellstar's character is Matt Sykes, a 17-year old who finds an alien bio-suit (the idea was based loosely off of Guyver).  He wanted to play out his origin story, and I obliged so he could be surprised by how it happens.  He ends up running into an alien calling itself Dosek, who was on the run from this man:






Agent Nathan Rook.  Being that Wellstar's idea for a super was based off of aliens, I decided to push the idea to cover as many references to aliens in comics that I could think of.  Agent Rook is based off of Agent Bishop of the new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles series, and quickly became the most horrific villian I've ever made.  In not the worst, then a very close second.

Dosek was on the run from Rook and the super-secret government organization, Pure Earth.  The alien already injured upon first meeting Matt, and Matt is fatally wounded in the crossfire.  To save Matt's life and to protect something from Pure Earth, Dosek gives up his life and bonds with the human.  Matt took the superhero name Dosek from the being that saved him, and decided to take on Pure Earth with the help of another super, Bishoujo Star!






I should ashamed of that one, but HA!  I'm NOT!    

Dosek and Bishoujo Star end up becoming an item at the end of the first story arc, which was painfully adorable.

But until then, the two of them had to defend themselves against Pure Earth's most demented weapons: the Changling Project.  Each of the members of the Changling project were infants who were altered with different alien DNA, making them human/alien hybrids under the organization's careful tutalage.  

The eldest was Bastion Lance, whose alien parentage was based off of Martian Manhunter.






Gamma Steel, a woman who skated on thin air and was created from a scout not unlike Silver Surfer.






I had another, LifeWire, who was a more controllable version of the Phallanx, but the picture of it sucked so I'm not putting it up.

But the one I had the most fun playing was the youngest: Spite, whose "father" was Century City's version of Lobo. For the record ... she is a girl.






Matt managed to topple the organization with a little help from the Dozer, Bishoujo Star's moon bunny mentor, and Spite's father, Ordon the Slayer.  Agent Rook escaped capture along with Gamma Steel and Lifewire, Spite and Ordon decided to spend a little quality time together on another planet, and Matt decided to take it easy for a few days.  

The second storyline I have prepared for Matt concerns a vigilante he met a few times during the first story arc.  Night Ankh is a young woman also relatively new in the superhero gig, at least she thinks so.  More when I have it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Awesome stuff, again.


----------



## mandyscog

i thought i'd subscribed to this thread and there hadn't been any posts for a year.  turns out i hadn't and there had.  i feel stupid.


----------



## Acquana

hee hee hee  

   Welcome back, then!  Glad to have you.


----------



## mandyscog

i've started a thread for my characters because of you.  Check it out.


----------



## Acquana

*Holy Moley Script!!  06/13*



			
				mandyscog said:
			
		

> i've started a thread for my characters because of you.




And check it out I did.  It's so neat that people can get such varying characters from a game.  Which is pretty rockin.  Though I just gotta wonder why the game decided Sarah's dad stands like a Nancy boy.

Moving on.

So the major thing right now is between getting paperwork in to go back to school, Wellstar and I are making significant progress on our comic script.  I just finished the first draft yesterday, it is awaiting critique from Rangerwickett and Keska.     

Wellstar and I have been doing sketches of the characters just to make sure we still have a good handle on them.  So I present some of the major characters to you, faithful readers, in anticipation of actual pencil work being done.

This is the main character, Yumi Nguyen ...






... Who becomes involved with the affairs of this man, Kurt Dominick.






Some of the supporting cast includes Angie Thorne, superpowered cutie






And holy mage, Charity Hargrave.  Yes, I said HOLY mage.  The dress can easily be explained with the phrase "Look.  Don't touch."  






And here's one of the villians, Royce.  More dudes should wear pinstripes, seriously.






So anyway, slight update today.  Here's hoping that sometime relatively soon I'll actually be able to advertise a finished graphic novel here.


----------



## mandyscog

Acquana said:
			
		

> And check it out I did.  It's so neat that people can get such varying characters from a game.  Which is pretty rockin.  Though I just gotta wonder why the game decided Sarah's dad stands like a Nancy boy.




that's the way all sims stand when you're making them.  they stand like models so they can show off the clothes you're testing.  i don't know if you noticed, but i did put another character up since you posted.  i'm kind of dissapointed that no one else has said anything--i worked for hours on those characters.  but anyway, though the recognition would be nice, that's not why i do them.


----------



## Acquana

mandyscog said:
			
		

> that's the way all sims stand when you're making them.  they stand like models so they can show off the clothes you're testing.




heh  I'm all for being able to see what one's Sims are wearing, I just found it funny that all of the girl characters and the one guy were all standing the same way--which is why I mistook him for Sarah to begin with.  That and I like to say "Nancy boy." nance nance nance



			
				mandyscog said:
			
		

> i don't know if you noticed, but i did put another character up since you posted.  i'm kind of dissapointed that no one else has said anything--i worked for hours on those characters.  but anyway, though the recognition would be nice, that's not why i do them.




Yes, I did see that, I guess I was just hoping someone else would chime in.  I mean, hey, that's wifty you can make your own skins.  And for figuring out the basics of how a character would look, the system you've come up with is rather ingenious.

But eh ... *shrug*  Putting things up for the sole purpose of replies rarely works.  At least that's what I'm seeing after over a year of the thread ...  We must do it for love!


----------



## Jdvn1

Great stuff yet again, JL.


----------



## Acquana

*The Gods of Technology Defy Me Once Again*

DAH!

I'm having to recollect all of my links and general programs ... Because I was forced to buy a new compy the other day.  >_O    Thankfully I haven't lost any of the files from my old one *phew*  

Time to start backing up everything again, as soon as all the files are done transferring from one computer to the new one.  I see this being a loooooong day.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

I just wanted to say that I stumbled across this thread thanks to the "Best of" thread and spontaneously decided to subscribe to it...


----------



## Acquana

*Update 08/10/2006*

Awwwww, thank you so much!

Seriously flattered  In fact, I think I'll update!

Back in Decemeber I stumbled across a site that does customized game console skins.  I was going to make skins for my friends based off of Wellstar's Mutants and Masterminds campaign, but I was bogged down with a lot of other things.

But since my friends' birthdays are ALL IN JULY ... I decided now would be a great time to buy them those skins I'd had planned.  So here they are as they ended up looking, and just to clarify, the print job came out PERFECTLY for them!

This one is for Tacit's player, whose birthday came first.  Wellstar and I had a little disagreement on the main bit of the skin, but I wanted Tacit to be background element on that bit.  Those other two, if you remember, are Tacit's NPCs and partners in crime (and crime fighting), Bentley and Murray.






I finished Pulse's skin next.  The whole motif of this one is a big gag on my part.  At the end of the first major storyarc for this campaign Pulse's player and Wellstar decided to surprise us all with a secret they'd been preparing.  When Pulse called for backup at one point he called upon the powers of the Special Duty Combat Unit Soundsmen!  (This is a joke based off of the anime Shinesman--which is itself a parody of sentai shows in Japan.  You know ... stuff like Power Rangers.  And if you haven't seen Shinesman you must do so.  Now.)  Pulse's alternate identity being a corporate and a scientist who tinkers with sound, this seemed a no-brainer.

So the figures on the main part are the other Soundsmen with their corresponding colors, and the two on the inside are Kato (who is technically suposed to be Pulse's sidekick), and Pulse's corporate assistant Ms. Ikakibara, a direct reference to Shinesman.






The last is the one I'm most proud of.  This is for Guardian Sphynx's player, and features the rest of the Century Sentinels in Ancient Egyptian hyroglyphs.  ^____^   As I'd anticipated, everyone was jealous of this one.






So I know this is the first update in nearly a month ... shame on me.  I'll be catching up in between getting ready to go back to school. 

If anyone reading this is owed a commission from me, drop me a line.  I've been trying to catch up with everything since my computer decided to crash a few weeks ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Great to hear from you again Acquana! Those skins kick arse! My fave is the Guardian Sphinx.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

Acquana said:
			
		

> Awwwww, thank you so much!
> 
> Seriously flattered  In fact, I think I'll update!




Seriously, you are very good. I've just started out with drawing with a graphics tablet a few months ago (I plan to create some illustrations for some PDF products I am in the process of writing - my financial constraints being what they are, I can't afford to hire others for it...), and I'm still struggling with basic human anatomy. I mean, I think I'm doing all right if I have a good reference picture to copy, but more freeform anatomy is something I will have to work a lot harder on...


----------



## Greegan

*Kobold Company Comics!*

For those of you who weren't aware, Aquana and I have been working on a project that has JUST launched: 

 Two Dee Ten: The True Adventures of the Kobold Company

Come cheer on Aquana and check out the first two strips!

 Thanks!


----------



## RangerWickett

Greegan, Jessie, cool comic. See if you can get a link on the bottom of the page that goes to the next strip, since you now have to scroll down then scroll back up.

Oh, and how often are you going to update?


----------



## Acquana

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Oh, and how often are you going to update?




Whoo!  Webcomic work sure is hard when you're also trying to start up school again.  ^_^;;  It may take a few weeks to figure how to balance the two to make regular updates, but don't worry, I'm planning to.  My dream is twice a week, on Tuesdays and Thursdays.  We'll see how it goes, if I have to fudge it to "Twice every week, precisely when I get them done" then that's how it goes.

But enough of that for now.  Time for an update!

Virgil lookin all snazy in his cool coat and casting a healing spell






In the game my housemate ran Savai and Wellstar's character Joran got together!  They're so cute!






Our other housemate started a campaign a while back based off of Starcraft using d20 Modern and Future.  It unexpectedly became Firefly: the RPG.  We didn't plan on this, it just happened.  There's a jaded, tough as nails captain with a supreme dislike of the government, the crazy kid, an accomidating, though kickin ex-military (but single at the moment), and a scientist thrown in for fun.  I play the overly cynical, jerk of a doctor who's really much more caring than she lets on.  Her name is Nhi Quinn.






And here's Nhi with her kitty, Jonesy.  Yup.  With all these aliens around, Jonesy's gonna be the only one left by the end of the campaign, just watch.  






Here's my cyberpunk character Nevada Kemp, when she was just fresh out of the academy.  Idn't she a cutie?






And this is some eight years later with her girlfriend April.  Awwwwwwwww






Okay, so yeah ... An update!  I'm currently working on strips 3 and 4 for TwoDeeTen and Greegan's workin on the layout.  So check back at the site often!


----------



## Greegan

*Two Dee Ten*

Hey guys...I won't do this every week, I promise  We've got a few of the kinks worked out and the comic for Tuesday is now up for viewing. 

 The update period right now is scheduled for EVERY Tuesday and Thursday!! 

http://www.koboldcompany.com

 Thanks!!


----------



## Acquana

*Update 08/31/06*

So.  I've started school by now, the comic is up to it's fourth (nearly fifth!) update, and just tonight I posted part one of a new story on my Livejournal.  This new one doesn't have a title, but it does have chapter titles!  Up tonight is part one of Chapter One: Street Angels.

The artwork that goes with it is as follows:

This is the main character, Roxy, at about 19.  The story is cyberpunk genre, and she leads a street gang.







Roxy at 17, while she was still just a member rather than leader.






The previous gang leader, Kaeda Tetsu--a raving lunatic with a thing for drug patches.






And this is Roxy's friend, Gabriel Freeman--Angel.






To go back the campaign I run, here's an image of Virgil I did a while back, now vector traced and colored.  This was before he got his cool new coat from Pojo.






This was Father Alexander, Virgil's former mentor.  I was so proud that despite how much effort I've put into making my game group despise Koffman (a villian that Ammut's player made for her backstory), they think that Alexander is a million times worse.  Undoubtedly because what he did to Virgil (see A Shepherd and His Flock on my Livejournal) is so personal to the players' characters.  They just love Virgil so much and that makes me a happy person.  ^____^

But anyway, they totally kicked his butt on Virgil's world.  Dracula in that Castlevania was of little concern to them, but they kicked his butt too.  






Yay!  Update!  Update for all of YOU.  So hey, don't forget to check up on the webcomic, I have it linked in my sig.  ^____^


----------



## Jdvn1

Again, more stunning work.


----------



## mandyscog

my boyfriend and i love the comic.  absolutely hillarious.

honestly, how many of us haven't thought about switching places with their characters--or at least makng a visit to their world?


----------



## Keska

I'm just going to pipe up and say that everyone should read Acquana's story "A Shepherd and His Flock." I loved it! It stands up very well as a complex short story, not just a character background.


----------



## Acquana

*09 - 09 - 06*

Hey all you happy people!

Just updating with a couple of announcements.  First off, the second part of chapter one of the story I was putting on my LJ is up.  It has art!  Which are these pieces:

This is one of the older members of the Pilz, Trish.






Here's another, Brig.






And Roxy isn't doing too well ...






The other announcement is that I also now have a Deviant Art site.  Why I keep collecting sites, I'll never know.  But anyway, it is here.  It has higher resolutions of some art I've posted here, it also has quite a bit I've never put in this thread, including sketches I felt weren't appropriate for here, and wallpaper sized versions of the art I did for the DS skins!  So do check it out if you're a Deviant--or heck, even if you're not.


----------



## Meatboy

Wow you are certainly prolific, and that's a good thing. I wish I had the focus to produce so much art. You have a great style going on. I really liked your take on the contemporary heroes and villians in a fantasy style. Especially Mario.


----------



## Acquana

Well, prolific mostly comes from wanting to do this professionally.  I don't have nearly as many polished pieces as I do sketches, because I fight my laziness to make certain I don't lose my drawing hand.  Also, I still hang out with the friends I had at art school, so all of us draw and keep each other motivated.  ^_^


----------



## Meatboy

I certainly understand where you are coming when talking about laziness and loss of ability. I can go for months without producing anything of quality. 

 Yeah being with liked minded artistic friends can certainly be a big help in motivation. Stuff like that is what got me drawing originaly. My motivation dropped off sharply since losing touch with them after high school. 

 Glad to hear you have aspirations of profesionaldom. Your stuff is dynamic and delivers feeling and personality. Which at least in my opinion is one of the hardest things to acheive in art.


----------



## Acquana

*09/21/06*

Whoo.  Time for an update.  So get ready, it's a doozy.

Near the middle of August I ran a one-shot for Wellstar, Keska, and her fiance.  Because Keska  and CuVallen had heard so much about the Traverse setting, they insisted I run a one shot for them.  The characters were as follows:   Wellstar played Blain, a cyborg based off the manga Blame!, Keska played Jarvis Guado, a character she played in a game I ran based off of Final Fantasy X, and CuVallen played a D&D warlock by the name of Altus.

Altus, Blain, and Jarvis end up in Traverse Town through their seperate means and all meet in The Highwind, the bar that has become a staple to the setting.  As is made evident by the name, Cid Highwind of FFVII fame runs the bar.  Jarvis attempts to learn more about Traverse Town (being a geomancer--a class more from FFTactics) and learns the dirty secret of Traverse Town: the mayor is an avatar of the town itself.  Mayor Jones has been a sketchy ally for the PCs of my regular game, more so since the PCs stopped someone imprinted by Koffman from making it into Jones' tower.  I had not expected the one-shot PCs to make such an impression on Jones, but Jarvis contacting the "spirit of the place" made avoiding it impossible.

Jones gives Jarvis permission to use the power of Traverse Town if necessary, so long as Jarvis never lets it slip that Jones and the town are one in the same.

Anyway, the small group decide to join several scattered parties laying claim to a new distict in Traverse Town, and empty the new district of "the hollow ones."  Those who played Kingdom Hearts and Kingdom Hearts 2 know the "hollow ones" (or "empty," or "shadow men," or "shadows," or "dark ones," etc.) better as the Heartless.  So the group help, clear the Heartless out of the new district, meeting this man, James, along the way.






James also has a friend he calls "Red" hanging out with him, though I don't have a picture of him.  The PCs learn fairly quickly that Red is a time manipulator, and the players learn fairly quickly that this 19-year old James is the future son of Virgil and Amut from the main campaign.      Lame?  Oh, yeah, you betcha.  But fun as all get out to watch the players stare at me open-mouthed when it obvious James had Virgil's cross.

The rest of the one shot deals with the group finding someone else in Traverse Town imprinted with a copy of Koffman's personality: his brother.  Bennie Koffman is thankful that the PCs stop his dead brother's efforts to take over his personality.

To go back to the main campaign ...

The PCs return to Traverse Town after some nasty run-ins with the mercenaries mentioned in the 05-10-06 update.  With surgical precision the mercenaries had struck the PCs, and managed to get their hands on Virgil's cross--the item he uses to heal with.  They nearly killed Virgil (technically he was below neg ten, but I always give players ONE ROUND to save someone from death--considering I don't allow resurrection), and disappeared into the night again.  Seeing that until they take care of those mercenaries there is no particularly safe place to be other than Traverse Town, the PCs go back to Traverse Town and crash with Bennie Koffman--in the new place he's found thanks to the one shot.

While they rest up and lick their wounds, Virgil--having techinically been DEAD for a few seconds--confronts Amut with serious matters.  He reveals to her that in the few moments he was dead his soul was nearly claime--not by God, but by her relative Set, the god of evil.  Amut realizes that Set had tried to get at her through Virgil, and resolves that she will have to confront him.  This fight not being one for mortals, she reluctantly says she'll have to leave the PCs for a while.  Virgil is extrememly sad, but understands.  The two of them vow to be wed when they're reunited, and Amut goes to Isis to find someone to help the PCs travel through dimensions.

While Amut does this, the other PCs take some time to relax.  Pojo has been having some problems as of late, not the least of which being he's begun to manifest telepathy.  Unfortunately at the moment he's unable to control his ability to scan thoughts.  He and his girlfriend Jenna believe that Koffman's prying into Pojo's mind some time ago must be the cause of this.  (Those familiar with Aberrant may know that sometimes Novas can manifest new powers based on what they encounter--including other powers.)  

To help Pojo stop accidently reading his friend's minds (including when Virgil and Amut were alone together  -_-;; ), Silas takes Pojo aside and teaches him some Jedi concentration exercises.  You may all snicker at the thought of Pojo holding a lightsaber.

They also run into James, who seems overly eager to spend time with them.  His friend Red quickly takes leave as soon as he sees the group of them.  Silas, Pojo, Virgil, Jenna, and James spend time in Traverse Town together.  James tells the group that he is from "somewhere far off," where he is on a quest to find balance in himself--at the command of his grandfathers.  The PCs automatically recognize the cross he's wearing, and tell him that Virgil's was stolen.  James offers to travel with them and heal until Virgil can get his back.

All of you may remember this man:






As Dr. Kurt Dominick from a story Wellstar and I are doing.  Well, he also has appeared in my setting's Traverse Town as the owner of a coffee shop called The Comfy Chair.  The PCs have gone to the Comfy Chair quite a few times (save Hiro, who refuses to go in because one of Wellstar's old PCs, a half-demon named Nai, works there), and at least Pojo became somewhat friends with Kurt.  Well, Kurt has been hanging out in Traverse Town not because his world is dead, but because he hopes to keep friends of his safe from an old enemy he had on his world.  This woman, January Duval.  






This is only one of many faces she has, being a more than competant biomancer (and former Nazi scientist--yay, Nazis!) she's found a way to create multiple bodies for herself.   Should one die, her soul simply goes to another.  Kurt met her more or less by accident during his time as a member of the Office for Supernatural Crime Investigation, and unfortunately she took him stopping her plans personal.  She has practically dedicated all her spare time to making his life hell, going so far as to STEAL HIS DEAD WIFE'S BODY and using it as a vessel.

When Kurt ended up in Traverse Town he figured at least those who were his friends and coworkers wouldn't end up her targets.

Unfortunately, with a bit of "divine inspiration" (namely Virgil's dead mentor, now a demon under control of Set) she found him.  More than that, Alexander informed her of a few tricks with alchemy that would make it easy to control him.  Duval could get her hands on him in Traverse Town, the two would leave together without a bit of struggle whatsoever, and no one would be the wiser until it was too late.






The group trying to focus on relaxing end up running across the two of them as Duval is attempting to make her escape with Kurt.  They disrupt her teleportation circle and she's forced to escape and rethink her plans.  With the PCs now protecting him, Kurt goes with the group to meet up with the rest of PCs.  They all get a chance to meet Amut's temporary replacement, a time manipulator in training named Norn.  He's an ice dragon (though not a standard D&D one since those are pretty stupid) and is the same age as Gaiavein.  Norn's first act upon joining the PCs is to fix the sped aging that Death (from the first Castlevania run) inflicted on Hiro.  

Pojo and the others get Norn, Hiro, and Gaia up to speed on Kurt's problem.  They all agree that Nazis can't be allowed to run around free, so they try to figure out how to find her again.  She's in Traverse Town just waiting to retaliate, after all.  Pojo and Silas use their telepathic and empathic abilities to glean scattered bits of info out of her mind, though neither are quite sure what they mean. 

Silas and James go to Mayor Jones, while Kurt and the rest of the PCs go to try and call in favors people owe Kurt in order to find Duval.  Silas speaks to Jones and informs him that Duval is looking for some kind of army, and something not unlike a keyhole.  Jones laughs this off arrogantly and says that if anyone tried to find the city's keyhold--a direct reference to Kingdom Hearts--that he would know.  As soon as this thought leaves him he is physically pained, and Silas and James can clearly see the streets filling with Heartless.  

The scattered PCs become aware that somehow Duval allied herself with the Heartless, drawing them into the streets to provide enough chaos for her plans.  In the rather epic battle that fills Traverse Town, the residents--most of them adventurers and those who have lost homes to forces not unlike the Heartless--take up arms to defend their home.  The PCs wade through the monsters to get to Jones' mansion, where Silas, Jones' guards, and James--going into something like a rage and turning into this:






--fight to keep the Heartless away from Jones, the city's heart.  After James is calmed down, Jarvis Guado arrives escorting Sora, Donald, and Goofy from Kingdom Hearts to handle securing the "keyhole," and the PCs go to find Duval.  They find her fairly easily, simply strolling through the chaos, and a fight follows.  As soon as she loses control of herself, the Heartless themselves claim her and the darkness consumes her.






After defeating Duval the Heartless ("How fitting," most of the players said), the PCs are almost relieved to know that the darkness she was consumed by even devoured her soul--she would not be escaping into a new body.  A grateful Kurt Dominick returns to the Comfy Chair, and James is forced to take his leave of the PCs as Red returns (wearing a mask to hide his face) to collect him.  Norn is struck by the odd feeling that he recognizes Red, and tries to glean information out of him, thinking he may be his estranged father.  Red refuses to answer questions in even theatrical half-truths (all too commonly heard from time travelers), simply stopping Norn's questioning quickly and bluntly.

Well, that's one hell of an update, at least as far as text is concerned.  Seeing how far behind I'd let myself get, I figured I'd try to bring everyone to speed.  There'll be another fairly soon, but right now I should get back to TwoDee Ten and studying.  -_-;;


----------



## mandyscog

all i can say is... wow!


----------



## Acquana

*09/30/06 -- In Which Pirates Take Over My Campaign*

Yay!  Update!  More quasi-storyhour as well.

To refresh everyone's memory, this short man is Jaeger Koffman, and the two in collars are Jackie Jaxx (left) and Andrew Zev (right).  






Koffman likes to "collect."  His entire family has something they collect: his younger brother Bennie collects plants, his middle sister Lenora collects unnaturaly occuring mutants (to experiment on and improve herself), and he collects shapeshifters and lycanthropes.  Which is why he found interest in Gaiavein, a dragon adept at shapeshifting, and the PCs' enemy, Sahkrekal, also a dragon with this ability.

Koffman is killed by the PCs three months before, and the PCs have since discovered that he imprinted other with copies of his personality that slowly try to take over the host.  (This is a page I took from Rangerwickett, so my players have him to thank.     )  So far, the PCs have tracked down two imprints, and in the one shot I ran the PCs in that one found another--in Bennie Koffman of all people.  

The first imprint was in the PCs' friend they thought they'd saved from Koffamn, Jackie Jaxx.  Under Koffman's control, Jackie attempted to attack Traverse Town's mayor, and the PCs stopped him.  

The second was in Andrew Zev, a very sad individual they rescued from Koffman and brought home to his orignal plane ... or so they thought.  They broght him to a plane that was extremely similar, but not his own.  The imprint of Koffman in him prepared for the PCs eventually figuring out where he was by hiring a group of mercenaries on that plane to kill them; then to make sure he himself was protected, he used Zev to land in a prison for metahumans.  Under constant survellience, but out of the PCs' reach, Koffman was confident that it would only be a matter of time before his hired superpowered mercenaries would kill the PCs, and he would eventually find a way to escape prison and promptly leave that plane to do as he pleased.

Koffman didn't count on the PCs making friends on that plane, including the warden of said superpowered prison.  They made a deal: if the PCs would aid an law enforcement organization on that plane in capturing the mercenaries (who were all wanted for one reason or another), then he would turn over Zev (and Koffman's imprint) to them.  Admittedly, he knew he'd be in a lot of trouble, but the warden would work that out on his own--knowing that neither Zev nor his "guest" belong on that plane.  Period.  

The PC's help the Counterveil Organization arrest the mercenaries with stunning strategy, and only one of them escapes capture.  Somehow the teleporter in the mercenary group had gotten ahold of technology belonging to Koffman--a pocketwatch that allows shifting between planes--and both the PCs and Counterveil are surpised to learn that the watch can work even with extrememly powerful superpower inhibitors around the building.  However, the teleporter, Slide, is not the most violent, dangerous, or vengeful of the mercenaries, so the PCs decide they won't worry about her and instead leave her to that plane's authorities.

The warden of the prison agrees to hand over Zev despite the PCs having killed one of the mercenaries, Fanatic.  It was in self-defense, so they'd had no choice.  However, as the group of them head down to level 3 of the prison, what they find in the cell is not what anyone expects.  There is an open portal in the middle of the cell, and Zev is being held by the throat by what for all the world looks like a pirate:






The PCs quickly get the cell door open, seeing that this man also has a pocketwatch.  The "pirate" forcefully shoves Zev through before they can stop him, but to their surprise he gives his name as Jahdo Bazdalan, and offers to let them follow him.  The PCs leave the plane they're on, and find themselves on a ship, reminiscent of an ancient sailing ship, sailing through abosolute nothingness.  The PCs are witness to an exchange between Koffman (in Zev) and Dalan, that is extremely one-sided.  Zev shouts at Dalan, Dalan only smiles and says nothing, then Zev passes out.  The PCs are hesitant to attack Dalan, considering they have no clue where they are and they can see a fairly sizable crew watching them.  Zev comes to and thanks Dalan, because Koffman was wiped from his mind.

Dalan then offers to give the PCs an explination, so long as they remain nonviolent.  Zev is taken below deck by members of the crew to give him better clothes than prison grey, and Dalan invites the PCs into his cabin.   He says he is the captain of the "Psi Killer," the ship, and it uses technology stolen from Koffman.  The PCs gather that Dalan has quite a score to settle with Koffman and his imprints, and is willing to help the PCs track down the ones left.  When they ask how he knew where Zev was, Dalan's entire posture changes and he simply replies, "Well, if you're planning to find him, I suppose you'll have to learn how to think like him ... won't you?"

The PCs are absolutely agahst as they realize that Dalan is also imprinted.  His manner changes from what they've gathered is Dalan, back to Koffman, and back again as he talks to them.  The "two" explain that while, yes, Dalan is imprinted with a copy of Koffman's personality, this imprint wishes to hunt down his "brothers."  The imprint appeals to the nature of the PCs, saying that he has absolutely no interest in taking up his "father's" work, and they should not hold him responsible for his "father's" crimes.  Several of the PCs (Virgil, whose mentor manipulated him, Jenna, whose father was abusive, and Hiro, whose father is a DEMON) have no choice but to agree.

So the PCs have temporarily joined the ranks of the Psi-Killer.  The crew is another mishmash from all over the planes, and most of them are references to rogues and pirates.  Among the crew are all of one player's former PCs; which is a joke on my part: the player constantly complains that without meaning to she ends up making pirates every time she makes a character.  Well, they certainly are NOW!  ba-ZING!  

Also on the ship are this same player's actual pirates from a comic she's working on: Scurvy the Pirate Cat; Starbuck from Moby Dick; Will Turner from Pirates of the Carribean; this chick:






Ryoko from Tenchi Muyo! Galaxy Police GXP, and none other than Team Rocket, very happy to be pirates.






Also on board is my cat, Guiness.  The night of the game that the PCs were gettnig to know the crew, we were having tacos.  Guiness managed to steal a taco shell and ate it.  All of us were just shocked that a cat would steal a taco shell, and we decided there was no other coarse of action than to spray him repeatedly with a water gun--and to include him on the Psi-Killer.

This is a drawing by Pojo's player showing her character Scurvy and Guiness.






And this is my drawing of Scurvy and a few members of the near-menagerie that's on board the Psi-Killer thanks to Jessie and James, and myself.






And this is the cook on board, Tarl, who comes from a version of the world of the Pirates of Dark Water (that show was so rocking awesome!)






The last two drawings I have linked to my Deviant Art site since I'm pretty sure the language in them is not for EN World.  They're both strips, one for Traverse and the other for the Starcraft game.

This is a random comic in response to a random comic one of my players did about two of the characters being high--only because the two players were being exceedingly goofy that night, not because either of those characters would actually smoke up. The high characters in question are Silas and Pojo. The other guy is Kurt Dominick. As far as those two in the last panel, well ... since just about ANYONE can show up in Traverse Town, I'll let you guess.

At the Comfy Chair ...

The setup for this next strip--from the Starcraft game--goes something like this: The girl in the poncho, Val, is the computer system for the ship that the PCs travel on. However, upon first meeting Val and her "friend" Psi--a robot she made while she was bored--the PCs were unsure of what exactly she was. They had plenty of suspicisions, but no real proof as to Val's identity. Out of character one of the players suggested everyone on the ship play a game of Truth or Dare to glean info, and this is what came to my mind.

Truth or Dare

*whew*  Another doozy out of the way.  But now I'm all caught up!  TwoDee Ten will be updating soon, Greegan was out on business this week.  

Not much else to say, so enjoy September's last update.


----------



## Bobitron

Acquana said:
			
		

>




Wow! One of my favourites from all you've posted so far. His face is just perfect.


----------



## mandyscog

as to that first strip, my bf and i are planning on making a roadtrip to jersey to hit up Jay and Silent Bob's Secret Stash when he gets back from basic training.  buy some comics from Kevin Smith...

it was my idea.  i'm such a fan girl...


----------



## Acquana

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Wow! One of my favourites from all you've posted so far. His face is just perfect.




Yeah, Kurt is one of the characters I know inside and out, and can manage to capture extemely subtle expression with.  I would say my drawing of Dozer fighting Walker is still the best; if not then a close second.



			
				mandyscog said:
			
		

> as to that first strip, my bf and i are planning on making a roadtrip to jersey to hit up Jay and Silent Bob's Secret Stash when he gets back from basic training.  buy some comics from Kevin Smith...
> 
> it was my idea.  i'm such a fan girl...




I know if I was anywhere near Jersey I'd be doing the _exact_ same thing.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey, isn't kind of unbalanced to have Jesse James and Meowth in the crew?  They are after all unkillable.


----------



## Acquana

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, isn't kind of unbalanced to have Jesse James and Meowth in the crew?  They are after all unkillable.




True, true.  The NPCs do have unfair avantage, but the players love it because I can imitate all three of them spot-on still.      I may do another strip of an interaction between Jessie and several of the main NPCs because the players nearly died laughing.


----------



## mandyscog

Acquana said:
			
		

> I know if I was anywhere near Jersey I'd be doing the _exact_ same thing.




did i mention we're making the trip from western Ohio.  it's still a drive that's do able in one day if we take trips, but it's going to be probably about a 5 day trip total.


----------



## Acquana

*10-05-06 -- Naruto Design Made Easy*

Hey, peoplz!  Wellstar's b-day is comin up, and I am much happy.  ^____^   We'll be headed to visit his family tomorrow, and today I am posting!

I figure I'll start off with the bartender of the Highwind in Traverse Town.  A while ago I did a vector trace of Cid Highwind from a Japanese fan comic in order to give my players a visual reference for the character--since not all of them have played Final Fantasy VII.  I figured I may as well give all of you the reference as well, in a nice shiny size and format.  The background element is, of course, the original CG render for the character in the game.






I ran a game for Wellstar this last weekend to take a break from work, and since it had been MONTHS since I'd run his single-person campaign--the game I run for him in his setting.  

Several months ago Wellstar and I jokingly mentioned the similarities between the main heroes in his solo game and the Teen Titans.  Bishoujo Star makes a pretty good Starfire, what with her bubbliness and her powers being alien; Night Ankh is a near-perfect Raven, being dark and brooding and having lots of shadow powers; and Dosek (Wellstar's character) is kinda parallel to Cyborg.  Offandedly I said all we needed was a Beast Boy and a Robin, and Wellstar joked that Kato would make a perfect Robin.

Then both of us grew quiet as we realized just how amazing it would be for all four of these characters to work together.

In order to tell the storyhour for the solo game, I'll have to give a bit of background from the Traverse game.  As all of you may recall, the Traverse PCs had a group of mercenaries trying to track them down while they stayed in Wellstar's setting.  The group's unofficial leader, healer, and strategist was Rupture--a surgeon turned supervillian.  He was a bio-manip who, in addition to healing, had a very nasty power that the PCs had no real way to counter: he could inflict a wound on himsef and someone else in his line of sight would take the brunt of damage for him.






These two were buddies, and criminals, long before they joined the mercenary team.  The big guy is Bull Rush, a tank naturally, and the skinny guy is Fanatic, who the players all learned to DESPISE.  He could copy the powers of anyone in his range of vision, taking on not only their abilities but their mannerisms and personality as well.  While fighting the PCs, his favorites to copy were Rupture--giving them two healers and indirect damage dealers--and Pojo, countering Pojo's mind control abilities and controlling anyone who was getting the upper hand.  

As you may recall, Fanatic was killed in the last run-in the Traverse PCs had with the group, the only fatality the mercenaries suffered.






The mercenaries had a mage on their side, Lady Avalon.  She stuck to the back of the group, along with Hanged Man, and nullified powers using her sorcery.  






The creepiest looking of the team was Hanged Man, their telepath/telekenetic.  How he appeared to the PCs was as a man in prison garb hanging from a noose that floated in air.  However, how he really looks is on the left there, and was never actually anywhere NEAR combat.  The image of the Hanged Man was just an illusionary projection everyone assumed covered his real appearence, the appearence of someone standing where ever the Hanged Man was.  However, he was usually a block or two away from the action having a cigarette, using remote viewing and his connection with his team to see what was happening, and using his powers long-range.  None of the PCs expected him to look so much like a "dude."






The most heartless, violent, and downright evil of the team was Sulfuric, a walking, talking form of acid.  Permanently tainted and unable to revert to a natural form, he was the least human of them.  He was also top priority for the PCs to get rid of, considering the PCs could tell he was just never going to give up unless he was completely powerless to do so.  Thing is, how do you fight a pile of acid?  Pojo, being a chemistry major in college, came up with the best solution he could think of: base.  Pojo matter created enough to completely neutralize him--the PCs had to bolt before he exploded.  Pojo and the other PCs learned later through the warden of Blackgate that Sulfuric hadn't died, but had gone through something like severe brain damage instead.






Part of the agreement that the PCs made with the warden of Blackgate was to help this man, Stray Shot.  Stray Shot had been a normal guy, Ashton Bronx, working for Counterveil Securities, when he and his team had infiltrated a corporate lab and come across the vat that Sulfuric was being kept in.  Having been normal himself at some point, Sulfric decided to take out his rage at those who had turned him into what he was at the team of Counterveil agents--causing a lab accident that killed all the agents save Bronx, who was turned into a metahuman.  Sulfuric decided to keep him as a pet, breaking his mind until he was near schizophrenic and easy for Sulfric to mold.

Stray Shot's ability was to gain momentum by bouncing off of surfaces until he moved at such a speed that he could break through walls, or kill.  The warden of Blackgate wanted to get the chance to get Stray Shot away from Sulfuric and hand him over to those who could work to undo the damage Sulfuric had done to him.






The PCs agreed to help, and brought the mercenaries into custody--save for two.  Fanatic was killed in the fighting, and the teleporter, Slide escaped, despite massive power drain over where the arrest took place.  She revealed that she had in her possession one of Koffman's watches, and disappeared.






To go back even further, Wes Torrin--Kato--was a member of an extremely militant, organized street gang before he joined the Century Sentinels.  Wes wanted out and was nearly killed for it, and has hung around the Century Sentinels ever since.  When Wellstar runs the Century Sentinels campaign, Wes is often using his free time to try to hunt down those who may still be loyal to "Tengu-Sensei" after the Century Sentinels broke up the Clan.  He uses one of the many things left behind from his time in the Tengu--a mental chip implanted in most of the members who were considered true Tengu.  Wes uses it to his advantage, using it to locate former members and see which ones deserve to be taken off the streets.  He always knew there was a chance other Tengu could use it against him, but so far he's been lucky.

Enter Kinseeker.






In the solo campaign I ran for Wellstar, Wes ran across Dillon Byrd, also a former member of the Tengu, who has spent most of his time since the Century Sentinels broke up the clan hunting down those who would "betray the cause."  In other words, anyone who won't help him try to break Tengu-Sensei out of jail and follow him.  Being quite resourceful, Kinseeker found a metahuman hacker who altered his implant so that he could jam the senses of other former Tengu, and even read their surface thoughts.  

Just prior to the solo game, Kinseeker and Slide meet, and both of them have people they want to get out of Blackgate.  Kinseeker wanting to help Tengu-Sensei, and Slide her old partners.  Slide doesn't want to let on she can easily walk in and out of Blackgate if she so chooses, using the watch, and instead makes Kinseeker an offer:  She knows a former member of Counterveil that the two of them can control, so long as Kinseeker can get the services of the hacker who altered his neural chip.  Kinseeker agrees. 

This is where Wes--who had been on the trail of someone he recognized as a former Tengu--meets up with Night Ankh, Dosek, and Bishoujo Star.  The four discover that Slide wants to get Stray Shot out of the Counterveil owned metahuman sanitarium, and attempt to undo the therapy that he's gone through.  One of the steps that Counterveil takes to aid in therapy for the criminally insane is a metal chip that acts as a sort of technological telepathy, easing stress and aiding in therapy sessions.  Silde wants to alter the chip and undo the "progamming" that Counterveil has done to him.  The four find she has convinced herself she's in love with Stray Shot, and she thinks can "save him" more than any medical science possibly could, despite the fact that Ashton had already had a fiancé before being kidnapped by Sulfuric.  He also is none too pleased to see her when she, Kinseeker, and Kinseeker's hacker friend arive to bust him out of the sanitarium.  

The four attempt to stop the breakout, but in a desperate frenzy--refusing to "lose Stray Shot again"--Slide pulls out the watch and teleports she, her allies, and Ashton Bronx away.  After some work, the group tracks Slide, Kinseeker, the hacker, and Bronx to a run-down building used for raves.  They sneak up on a heated argument between Slide and Kinseeker, Kinseeker apparently having had his contact start altering Bronx's chip without Slide present.  Slide suspects that Kinseeker is going to try to double cross her upon learning about the watch, and she is quite right.  Kinseeker calmly says that if Slide wants Stray Shot, then she would have to hand over the watch.

As the PCs rush into the scene, Stray Shot joins the fray, under the control of Kinseeker--who had the hacker link Stray Shot's implant to his own.  During the fight, Night Ankh sleight of hands the pocketwatch away from Slide, and she and Bishoujo Star manage to incapacitate her. Kinseeker escapes--Wes doing a serious number in him in combat--but wihtout Stray Shot: Wes, using skills he'd learned from Pulse, improvises a signal jamming device that cuts off Kinseeker's control of Stray Shot.  Stray Shot doesn't stop attacking, however, and Bishoujo Star manages to cause him to stop by using emotion control on him and reminding him of just how much suffering he'd been through thanks to Sulfuric and Slide.  The four heroes get ahold of the hacker, who had also been trying to make a break for it, and force him to repair Stray Shot's implant.

Counterveil arrives to collect Stray Shot, who had let Slide know just how much he hated her for what she tried to do to him.  Counterveil is happy to gain control of Slide's pocketwatch, wanting to use it to fortify Blackgate and Counterveil controled offices from such teleportation (essentially making sure that I can't be mean and have NPCs from the Traverse game teleport to places they shouldn't).  After making sure Ashton Bronx is safely in the hands of Counterveil where he can be helped, the team of young heroes go off into the night, quite liking the idea of teamwork.

*whew*  Update madness.

Soooo ... eyeah ... Kinseeker looks like a friggin Naruto character.  *sigh*  Not what I'd intended, but apparently if you stick ANY kind of ninja in ANY kind of vest, you end up with a Naruto character.  

Ah well, I still like his design, and he doesn't wear a stupid headband.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Acquana said:
			
		

>



HOLY CRUD! Best. Artwork. Evar!

I am really impressed!


----------



## Acquana

Frukathka said:
			
		

> HOLY CRUD! Best. Artwork. Evar!




...

...

It's just a computer trace.  It's the best trace I've done, admittedly ...  But I'm a little embarassed that the best I've done is something I didn't draw.  -_-;;


----------



## Angel Tarragon

It isn't how much work you put into a piece, but how it looks in the end. At least that is my perspective of it.


----------



## mandyscog

now all you need is a beast boy like character.


----------



## Acquana

Not unless I start running this as more than a solo-game.  I already have two full-time NPCs hangin' out with the PCs (both of which are run by the same player) so things start to look like I have schizophrenia enough as is.    

Though who knows.  I might just because.


----------



## mandyscog

it would be hillarious.  i'd enjoy reading about what happened.


----------



## Dire Lemming

With all the anime influence in your games I'm surprised I haven't noticed anything to do with Fullmetal Alchemist, it's one of the best animation's, heck one of the best shows, to come out in a while.  Well at least I hink so.  I wouldn't be all that surprised if there was something and I've just missed it though.

Actually, a guy is trying to start a PbP game right here based on it called Equivalent Exchange, but very few people have shown interest.    Just me and two others.


----------



## Ferret

Oooooohh, shineys!

Great art btw, I liked the skins too. You have progressed too, I like your pokemone drawing etc


----------



## Acquana

*01/29/2007 -- And Acquana is forced to catch up once again.*

Well … Here we are, another year.  The last few months were packed with relative visits, and preparations for me to move to Texas with Wellstar.  We’re gonna chill at my parents’ house, pay off some debts, and then probably head back to Atlanta when we have some affairs taken care of.  So getting ready for this had taken up a good deal of my time.

But never fear!  Another update of the Acquana Art Thread has arrived!  I know those of you who watch the thread have been anxiously awaiting my return, and now is that time.

Let’s start off with some supers.  In the solo game that I run for Wellstar in his setting, Dozer has finally met the group that Kato has been hanging out with.  He and Night Ankh didn’t get along too well, sadly.







Here’s another drawing of Bishoujo Star.  Aww, she’s so cute.






Wellstar and I talk a lot about the various settings we do, which led to the creation of this character, Crimson Scion.  More than once Wellstar and I have compared Dozer to the 70’s era Green Arrow--mostly because of his politics.  So the thought of course came up, if our Green Arrow already has a Black Canary (Blue Aurora), then where’s our Hal Jordan Green Lantern?   Thus, Crimson Scion, as he looked in the 70’s.






Here’s Blue Aurora, Dozer, and Crimson Scion outside of their super identities hanging out.  Naturally they were buddies back then.  Not so much anymore, but that’s a story Wellstar plans for later …






This is the character I played in a one-shot back in November.  RaShonda Fulton works for Counterveil Securities at Blackgate Penitentiary as a member of the metahuman staff.  She can’t do very much, teleportation is the only thing she’s really good at, and tends not to think of herself as a metahuman.  Her technical job description is parole officer, but that doesn’t stop her superiors from assigning her to the occasional team to handle other problems.  Much to her aggravation.






Speaking of Blackgate … This is one of the denizens of the highest security level because of the severity of his metahuman abilities, Rick Antonelli.  Back in the Silver Age he was a competent mob hitman, earning the name “Infection Antonelli” from the fact that with a bit of his saliva he could infect others with the disease of his choice that would take over the victim in far, far less time than should be necessary.  He became very good at using razor wire and needles, poisoned with a touch of saliva.  He’s been serving hard time since the early 80’s for the one death that the police could actually pin him on, the death of a super, Scarlet Suzaku.  Thanks to the fact that I run one-shots for Wellstar, Mr. Antonelli is back on the streets due to a legal technicality.  Here he is as he looks now, lookin’ pretty dang good for his early seventies.  I should’ve drawn him in his suit coat, without it he looks exactly like Walter from the anime Hellsing.  -_-;






Wellp, there are some times that a player just should keep their mouth shut.  Wellstar and I learn this around each other all the time.  The best example I can think up was when I randomly asked him about when he ran Alexander.  By that point he was so fallen from grace that he was using Call of C’thulu spells, which using Mutants and Masterminds was _sick_.  So I asked which C’thulu mythos god he would’ve been following by that point, and Wellstar said Azathoth.  Oh-ho-ho-ho reeeeaaaaly?  For those of you unfamiliar, Azathoth is the Sea of Chaos.  Chaos being the sphere of Seth (or Set, whichever you prefer), I figured having him getting his hands on Alexander’s soul after death wasn’t a stretch. (Check the 09/21/06 update) Considering the PC’s have made enemies of said Egyptian God of evil (gee, thanks Amut’s player.  Like the PC’s really needed that kind of hassle and I really needed that kind of headache.), this means that they’ll be having to deal with Alexander again.  And possibly again and again. 

Along those same lines, Wellstar and I were BSing about the run-in the PCs of the Traverse game had with his setting, and the metahuman mercenaries therein.  You may or may not remember  Bull Rush and Fanatic, but they were really good buddies despite being career criminals.  Bull Rush being a tank and Fanatic being a mimic who would copy the mannerisms of whomever he was borrowing powers from--Wellstar and I couldn’t help but liken the two of them to Wolverine and Morph from the old animated X-Men series.  Jokingly I said, “With Fanatic dead, now all we need is a Mr. Sinister to bring him back.”  Wellstar replied he didn’t have anyone Victorian enough to pull it off.  Both of us had forgotten that he _did_.  When the Century Sentinels took on the main baddies of the first major story arc, allied with them was one Anton Arcane--a former organized crime stooge who had gotten his hands on a major artifact that allowed him to play on the field with the major hitters.  Wellstar loving the Victorian aesthetic, Arcane had that sort of manner and style about him.  Huhr dee huhr, I’d forgotten about that guy.

Fast forward to several months later when he decided to run a one-shot using our Teen Titans-alike team.  I got to play Bishoujo Star and Night Ankh as PCs, and the team ends up running across Arcane.  They find out that he had hired a serial killer by the moniker Thrill Killer to get ahold of a body out of the city morgue.  He was in the middle of a very important ritual, which the team tries to stop, but they can’t make it in time.  What could said ritual be?  Oh, gee, I dunno.  Raising Fanatic from the dead?  

Poor, poor Cory Lev.  Being in pieces while dead took its toll on him.






Wellstar made me promise not to tell the other players, which had me practically jumping with excitement for the next few months.  Now Wellstar has gotten back to the Century Sentinels game, Wes finally lets them know that Arcane must be up to something big if he was willing to piece together Cory “Fanatic” Lev.  The players … are SO PISSED.  Figuring out what Wellstar had done, Tacit’s/Pojo’s player nearly threw her sketchbook at him, and Pulse’s/Hiro’s promised it would only be a matter of time before Hiro would appear to finish the job.  Again.  Myself, I was more than happy to be on the other side of Fanatic’s powers, and hearing his theme (Mindless Self Indulgence--Shut Me Up) boot up when the Century Sentinels were in Arcane’s hideout gave me the giggles.  

Fanatic has absolutely no desire to fight the Century Sentinels, he would much rather use his second chance at life to make something better of himself.  However, Arcane gives him no choice, magically forcing him to encounter the Century Sentinels.  To our shock, when Fanatic steps out in front of them, he’s using the powers and mannerisms of Pojo.  Looks like dying while copying the Traverse PC had some unforeseen effects, least of which being his left eye is permanently the color of Pojo’s eye.  The Century Sentinels put the smackdown on Fanatic, but being superheroes have no great need to kill him.  That session ends with much bigger troubles, which I may get into as soon as I have some art for it.  For now I’ll leave it at that, and here’s Fanatic in the sort of Victorian dress code Arcane has.






Speaking of the mess with the mercenaries that crosses both Wellstar and I’s games now … Here’s Zev when he was residing in Blackgate under the control of Jaeger Koffman (as mentioned in 09/30/06).   






And speaking of Koffman, let’s move on the Traverse game … 

Jaeger Koffman has a sister that the PCs have yet to meet, and horror of a human being much like her brother.  This is Lenora Koffman.






The PCs in the last game I ran got to meet Jaeger, Lenora, and Bennie’s uncle, Chase Koffman.  The Koffman line has a reputation of being extremely competent monster hunters, and Uncle Chase took that more to heart than any of the power and riches his family has attained.  The PCs meet Chase while he’s visiting Bennie--somehow finding him despite his current residence in Traverse Town.  The PCs are surprised when they discover the motivation behind this visit is Chase’s concern that the Koffman line will die out soon, and his impatience with Bennie for not getting the “lack of heirs” problem handled sooner.  






There was much giggling like middle schoolers.

If you may or may not recall from  09/21/06    Virgil has been on edge after nearly being taken by Seth.  Which looked something like this:






Well, now Pojo’s managed to get some problems of his own.  The PCs, still on the trail of Koffman’s shards, recently took a trip to an alternate version of my old setting, High Fantasy--where Route 66 and Savannah Knights took place.  They run across a "Secret Keeper," a high Fey willing to point them in the right direction, and they end up at the home of Louis Lokya   Louis Lokya has a secret, and that particular secret is that he has an otherworldly ally, the son of Seth, Seti.  Pojo, having no clue this is the case, decides to try to psionically scan him.  When Pojo’s player said he was going to attempt this, I threw a look at Lokya’s creator (Amut’s player, naturally), and let out a sigh.  I had realized that the PCs were about to screw themselves over all too late.  

When Pojo tries to scan him, he is suddenly standing before Seti, who informs him that Lokya is under his protection.  He is also anxious to see his father take Virgil’s soul.






As Pojo’s consciousness is returned to him, Lokya throws the PCs out of his home for trying to invade his mind--and the group has no choice but to comply considering Pojo’s state of near-shock.

More on that when I get the chance.

Here’s the mayor of Traverse Town, thanking the young hero who helped him out during the whole mess from 09/21/06.  ^_____^  






Over the holidays I spent back in Texas, Wellstar was kind enough to run a one-shot for myself and tricsterpriest.  He decided to run a game in the setting of Vagrant Story/Final Fantasy Tactics/Final Fantasy Tactics Advance/Final Fantasy XII (since they’re all one setting now, which is awesome).  I played a red mage by the name of Crissa Moogle, idn’t she a cutie?






tricsterpriest played her fellow Riskbreaker (from Vagrant Story), a bangaa soul reaver (based not insignificantly on the manga Bleach).  






The two Riskbreakers are assigned to take care of a cult who managed to get their hands on an artifact--the Gemini stone from Final Fantasy Tactics.  The leader of said cult held far too many resemblances to Virgil’s mentor, Alexander, but I decided to keep my mouth shut until the one-shot was done.  Wellstar actually hadn’t noticed that an excommunicated Glabados priest with receding, light hair and spectacles named Martin (Alexander’s middle name) would sound so much like Alexander.  Go figure.  But with this new information, Wellstar decided to, in his own words, “call a duck a duck” and make Martin an alternate reality version of Alexander.  Not that it would matter, since both he and his shrine knight protégée, Janis Wraithborne, had died in the last battle.  Wellstar also decided to break my brain by saying that if Martin was Alexander, then the assassin Janis must have been Virgil’s otherworldly copy.  Thinking of Virgil in a mask and summoning undead broke my poor, poor brain.  And made me draw this.






*shudder*

The last one, here’s my character from the Starcraft game.  The woman is the sister of Cal, the captain of the ship, along with her son … by an alien father.






Okay, looks like that’s everything for now.  *whew*  I know it’s been far too long, and I deeply apologize for that.  And, as usual, there’s more to come.  So stick around!


----------



## Jdvn1

Nice!


----------



## Acquana

*Oops*

Oops, missed one of the images in that last update.  No biggie, here it is: Andrew Zev while imprinted by Koffman.


----------



## Lalato

Your stuff just keeps getting better.  Keep it up!  

--sam


----------



## Acquana

So, hey, minor update.  I put some more art up on my deviantArt site, which is here:





I also updated Roxy's story on my LJ





It has one illustration, which I will make you read the story to see.    

Enjoy!


----------



## Acquana

*I LIVE!!!!  Cinco de Mayo 2007*

HOLY CRAP HOW CAN THIS BE I LIVE?!?!?!?!

Yeah, yeah, I know.  It's been months.  But this time I have a great excuse, I swear.  Wellstar and I moved out of the house we were living in at the end of March, so all of March was packing and getting ready.  Because we moved all the way to Texas with my folks.  That's right, until we both can get stable, we're livin' with the parents.  Oh well.  Happens to a lot of people.  So anyway, much of April was getting settled, and my computer didn't have internet connection until this week.  >_O    *twitch twitch*

So, yeah.  Lookin for a job, gettin' caught up.  Same ol' same ol'.

And for all of you here .... GIANT ART DUMP!!

First up, some stuff I've been inking.  To get back in practice, I went through some older stuff and inked them.  Wellstar's working on our graphic novel, and he wanted to make sure I was ready to ink it.  I was getting a little rusty, I admit.

First, here's the ink of the picture of Sahkrekal from 08-31-05






And just for the heck of it I colored it too!






Ink of Stray Shot from 10-04-06







And I colored that one too






Drawing of Fanatic by Wellstar, inks by me






Mewtwo from 05-10-06






Cory Lev and his scars from 01-29-07   The inking is a bit different than I normally do, but I thought it was appropriate.  Those of you with a sharp eye may notice his left eye is weird.  That was a little hold over from the last person he was copying before he died: Pojo.






This is a tattoo design for a friend in Beaumont.  The Kingdom Hearts aesthetic wasn't intended, but he loved it.






Chace Koffman, also from 01-29-07 

As Keska said, "Buh-Buh-Buh-Buh-BADASS!"






Drawing of one of the Neoshadows of Traverse Town by Wellstar, inks by me






Duval the Heartless of 09-21-06






Wellstar drew the main cast of Traverse and I inked it!






For new art, here's Virgil in his new duds casting a spell.






That one inked ...






... And colored!






This is Bennie Koffman, brother of Jaeger Koffman, who I mentioned in 09-21-06  In the picture he's kneeling in front of a gift he prepared for Traverse Town, where he's been living for some time.  Having supernatural powers over plants, he managed to breed an evergreen tree that bears fruit, and planted it in the middle of the third district.






With all the Koffmans running around I ended up writing a monstrosity of a story that was a back-story for the villains Linora and Jaeger, and the allies Bennie and Chace.

This was Chace's father and Jaeger, Bennie, and Linora's grandfather: Benjamin Koffman Sr. 






This is Chace as a young man, along with his brother Orion, and Orion's wife, Contessa






An action shot of Chace in his 30's






So after writing all these Koffmans and seeing how IRREEDMABLY HORRID most of them were, I simply couldn't make Chace a villain like I had planned.  He's become instead an ally of the PCs, and plans to help protect Bennie while the PCs go after the shards and Linora.

Here's Chace and Hiro taking a look at each other's weapons, though it's not finished yet.  Please ignore the abysmal anatomy on that cat.  -_-;;






Moving on to the Starcraft/Serenity game, this is the captain of the ship, Cal.  One of them is drawn by Wellstar, the other by Cal's player.  I inked dem.  Yay me.






So, with Wellstar and I in Texas temporarily (you know, until we get crap under control), the GM was at a loss as to what to do with our characters.  He still wanted to run for two of the other players, but obviously Nhi (my character), and Malcom (Wellstar's character) would have to be somewhere else.  Possibly for a long time.

The solution?  Well ... Nhi made a very big mistake earlier in the campaign.  Thanks to one of the players (namely the same one who plays Guardian Sphynx, Norn, and Amut, and came up with Koffman), had managed to weasel more Koffman nonsense into that setting.  Linora Koffman in this setting has managed to climb her way up the ranks in the military research ranks, is the head of the Ghost program, and was holding the sister of her character hostage in order to get her, Nicole Lemmington, to work for her.  So we'd had this mole in our party the whole time and didn't know it.  When we found out Cal punched her in the jaw.  But then it was agreed by the party that they had to rescue Nicole's sister Tina, and the sister of Cal--who coincidently was being held by Linora Koffman as well.

During the rescue Nhi found that Cal's sister June had been cloned four times, none of the clones conscious or serving any other purpose than impregnation of alien DNA.  Horrified by the sight, my character did something was probably very out of character for her, but both myself and the other players agreed it should be done: she euthanized them to put them out of their misery.  

Malcom and Nhi (the ones who had infiltrated the base), couldn't get June and Tina Lemmington (Nicole's sister) out completely scott-free though.  They ran into Linora herself, who took back Tina, June, and Malcom (Malcom a former Ghost), and dumped Nhi where she kept a good deal of her experiments' "rejects."  Thankfully (and this is going to sound odd to anyone who's played Starcraft), the Zerg arrived and attacked the base, giving the characters the chance to escape.

June was reunited with her husband, a half-Zerg named Charles, and everyone else had time to think about the mess they had gotten into.  Linora had seen them, and would undoubtedly go after them.  

It was around that point that Nhi let me know just how horrible she felt about actually _killing four people,_ even if most people wouldn't call what they had "life."  Poor Nhi.  The others tried to convince she'd done the right thing, and they all got some rest.  They woke up rudely with the ship under attack, armored soldiers running through the place and everyone having to scramble to try and figure out how the UED had tracked them so fast.  While the combat PCs all tried to defend the ship, Nhi tried to get June and her quarter-Zerg son, Ethan to the shuttles.  Linora Koffman appeared between them and the shuttles.  With no other way to think of how to divert Linora's attentions away from Ethan and June, Nhi signaled June to run while she tried to verbally spar with Linora.  She said June and Ethan weren't what she wanted, after all, Nhi was the one who had killed her experiments.  

Then everyone woke up.

Screw you, GM.  

They all found that Linora had remotely caused the hallucination, blah, blah, blah—the point being now what had been a last-resort effort to save June and Ethan on Nhi’s part was just the quickest way to get to the top of Linora’s hit list.  So a few sessions followed with the characters doing their best to learn about their new enemy and how to keep her from getting her hands on Nhi.  With a little work and a little travel, they find something they didn’t count on: Linora has an older brother she’s afraid of.

Well, well, well GUESS WHO IT FREAKIN’ IS?!   Jaeger Koffman has made his home in portion of hyperspace (long story I don’t care to get into) and all the players were practically ripping out their hair as they realize the only chance they have in protecting Nhi is getting help from the setting’s version of the MAJOR VILLIAN of the Traverse game!  

Rasm frasm koffmans mutter

After a short chat with the short man, the characters all agree Nhi will have to remain in the Koffman tower, Jaeger’s base of operations.  Malcom and Tina Lemmington will have to stay with her, the three of them hopefully keeping each other sane, while the other characters and NPCs have to track down Linora and find a way to make sure she can’t cause any more problems for the PCs.

Problem solved, right?  Yeah, the characters wish.  But the Starcraft GM came to me, as the Traverse GM, and asked for what would happen in the Tower.  Me being the one who knows Koffman best, I knew what would happen.  So, no, he’s not any less of a villain in that setting than he is in mine.  And the only thing that could come to me was that more than likely Koffman would take a great deal of interest in Nhi.  Nothing good will come of it, though it may be a long, long time before all the details are finally pinned down.

One way or another … here’s Koffman bestowing a collar on Nhi.






Considering how time in hyperspace goes by differently than it does in real space, here’s Nhi after growing out her hair.






And here’s Nhi with the master of the Tower in front there (he’s a short, short man at an imposing 3’6), along with two other prisoners in the tower who make their appearance from my setting to the Starcraft: Zev and Sahkrekal






Inked






And colored







*whew*  What an update!  This should make up for the absence, eh?  ^___^   And, as usual, for a few of the images there’s better quality and size of them on my deviantart account.  Be my buddy, like Ferret, and drop in!


----------



## mandyscog

good luck on getting stable.

any chance you're going to update Two Dee Ten anytime soon?  my boyfriend and i love it.


----------



## CommanderKeen

Awesome Art!
I especially like the Elemental Mages   
Wish I could draw like that  

Is it ok if some of your pics could be used in the RPG game Runesword?
Just asking, since it's got really old sprites...

*EDIT* I'm talking about Runesword 2, which is open source, not Runesword 3.


----------



## kilisa09

Hi. -waves meekly-

Admirer of your work, Acquana. It's very nice. -nodnod-

I'll shush now.


----------



## Acquana

*Important News for those Interested*

Awwww folks still come by.  That's awesome.  Anybody who likes my stuff is free to use it for non-commercial stuff.  I'm cool with that.

Unfortunately, a bit of a falling out with Rangerwickett (more like a bitter divorce--he got custody of the kids to boot) has left me a little disenchanted with this thread.  I may stop by now and again ... but so far I'm much happier with having my stuff on Deviant Art.  There will be more finished pieces there, and the scrap section will have my random gaming sketches.

I really appreciate those of you who have stuck with me the last couple of years, but I'm just not seeing any real benefits from rpg illustration.  With my LJ and DA sites, I can relax a good deal more.  

So, for those of you who really like to follow my work, I haven't stopped drawing.  I'll never stop drawing, really, but EN World just doesn't thrill me like it used to.  Thanks for stickin' around, peeps.  Hope you drop by on my DA or LJ.

http://shellnekoconeko.deviantart.com/

http://acquana.livejournal.com/


----------

